# Ethan Ralph's Vegas Trip #2 - Oct 15 - Oct 24



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 13, 2021)

Last month, Gunt decided to host "Guntstream in Vegas" from Sept 2-5. Gunt went a week early so he could screw around, and it was a complete disaster. (Old Thread) There were many things that happened last time to make the trip a disaster
-It was widely believe that Gunt went a week earlier than Pantsu so he can cheat on her and fuck LOVEisafourletter word.
-The above was revealed due to the SecureServer leaks that happened at the start.
-Gunt bought a $1000 manpurse that looks like crap.
-Gunt bought an $84 plate of plain beef.
-Constantly missed shows.
-The shows he did host offered nothing that wouldn't have been doable from his trailer back home.
-Ditched a guest to go watch a white rapper. The guest has yet to appear on the show.
-IP2 caught up to Gunt and made him look like an idiot.
-Vito Claimed that Gunt lost big at Blackjack.
-Gunt had lunch with the CEO of Odysee where the CEO bought him a bunch of couple dollar chicken sliders.
-Vickers found out where Gunt was in Vegas, went there, stalked Gunt, and SERVED him court papers. Gunt went completely dark after this.
-Dick Masterson went to Vegas to hang up with Gunt. There is a stream of him driving to Vegas. After the stream, Dick did NOT talk about anything Vegas related. There's not a picture, there's not a gunt tweet. There's nothing; leaving everyone to ponder what the hell happened during this period. Dick has appeared on the Guntstream since then, so there wasn't a huge falling out.
-After Vegas, Gunt accidently posted his discord conversation with Shanny the Janny, where Gunt was talking about problems he's having with Pantsu and how he wants to be back in Vegas and Gaydur encouraged it.

Of course with Gunt's recent gambling addiction, constant lawsuits, and shitty life, he decided not even 45 days later to head back to Vegas for another round at the high life. He's gone to 2 other casinos in the last 45 days in Atlantic City and a Caesar's Palace in IL. He is current set to leave Richmond the evening of Oct 15th (After some 19th amendment IBS). Pantsu is coming, it and wants to go to some shitty Hello Kitty tourist trap. It is also unknown how long he will be staying.
I checked and found a 1 way trip via American Airlines is about $186-337 for a main cabin flight, 600-1400 for first class; all for one person. The airline gunt is using is currently unknown.
With the current vaccine walkouts from the airlines, there's a chance gunt could experiencing a long delay if not a cancellation.

This thread is to discuss everything that happens since the last one was such a shit show.


----------



## Mr Moonface (Oct 13, 2021)

Ralph really is the energizer bunny of profound retardation, he will never stop.


----------



## Delilah Radio Show (Oct 13, 2021)

Mantsu did allude to this earlier on twitter:


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 13, 2021)

Because only someone living as well as to own all your numerous thousands of aylawgs would be so hollow and empty inside and self hating as to need multiple trips to piss away thousands to feel anything close to a spark life.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 13, 2021)

Link?  I missed this.


> After Vegas, Gunt accidently posted his discord conversation with Shanny and Janny, where Gunt was talking about problems he's having with Pantsu and how he wants to be back in Vegas and Gaydur encouraged it.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 13, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Link?  I missed this.


----------



## GunnlaugurSassoon (Oct 13, 2021)

First Time Caller said:


> Mantsu did allude to this earlier on twitter:



Going to the Hello Kitty Cafe with your obese wino gambleholic fiance who got you pregnant out of wedlock while he has another baby mama is so fucking trad


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 13, 2021)

Bring your wigger boyfriend with the bastard stillborn foetus to a fucking Hello Kitty café, an anthropomorphic cat-human-loli, does Christ approve on this? Will the gates of heaven be opened for the gunt and his paedophile bride? Is this the epitome of a traditional, Christian life? 

CHRIST IS KING


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 13, 2021)

I hate these people. They are so gross.


----------



## heathercho (Oct 13, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Bring your wigger boyfriend with the bastard stillborn foetus to a fucking Hello Kitty café, an anthropomorphic cat-human-loli, does Christ approve on this? Will the gates of heaven be opened for the gunt and his paedophile bride? Is this the epitome of a traditional, Christian life?
> 
> CHRIST IS KING


He does if he's Jesus Christ Christine Weston Chandler Sonichu CPU Goddess Blue Heart. But he will judge you for a lack of mother-fucking.

Gunt has a gambling addiction. Gunt is a desktop Andy when he's at home. When he's out in the wild, he's "in his element" just like Speedy was in his element, pissing himself on the sidewalk or in the crazy destination that is "Le Dumpster" shitting himself.

Just make the leap, Desktop Gunty. Become the Gunted Andy. Make those gambling coins with "crazy destination" TTS.


----------



## cistendered (Oct 13, 2021)

Nothing shows how based, trad, and Christ-is-King-pilled you are like getting repeatedly financially raped by Jews in the largest open air temple to Satan ever conceived by Man.


----------



## Reaper King (Oct 13, 2021)

So how much money will Gunt lose? Better yet, will he be Ralphamale enough to show all his bettings? Fucking Christ no, he's too much of a coward.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 13, 2021)

First Time Caller said:


> Mantsu did allude to this earlier on twitter:


Pantsu you're a 30 something year old man.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 13, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> View attachment 2623737


Ralph screaming at May because he misses his glory days of a cheap hotel and losing at black jack in Vegas. Lol.

I’m so glad he’s heading back to Vegas. I thought his downward spiral and demise would take another year but committing to being a degenerate gambler is like rocket ride to the very bottom. 

It’s no surprise that casinos, which are fine tuned to every base element to suck morons dry, would become Ralph’s  Mecca.


----------



## beautiful person (Oct 14, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> I hate these people. They are so gross.


But they're saving the White race !


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 14, 2021)

beautiful person said:


> But they're saving the White race !


We must secure the existence of our people and a future for lolicon catamites.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 14, 2021)

Did Ze Guntmeister even order Beef Wellington when he was at Caesar's Palace last time? Talk about a waste of a fucking trip. There is so much shit to do in Vegas it's not even funny- especially since the city's been trying to shift away from the gambling industry in favor of a more wholesome family tourism experience. I would like to see May try to talk Gunt into sitting down at a high-stakes Texas Hold' Em match- Gunt's thin-skin would probably mean he has shit poker face and would most likely get felted in minutes by a professional.



First Time Caller said:


> Mantsu did allude to this earlier on twitter:


Gunt may very throw her this bone- but if he's still fantasizing about the threesome that never happened with fayfay they might be taking a road trip to one of the many brothels outside the strip. It wouldn't be out of character for Gutn at this point- motherfucker likes to LARP as Fred Durst before Freddy got into Jazz and ditched the Nu-Metal shtick.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Oct 14, 2021)

First Time Caller said:


> Mantsu did allude to this earlier on twitter:


Talk about the odd couple. Fuck knows what "normal peeps" think seeing this pair of freaks together and "in lurvvv"...puke...


----------



## FFinfo (Oct 14, 2021)

First Time Caller said:


> Mantsu did allude to this earlier on twitter:


It's so damn hard to get approved to open a Hello Kitty Cafe it just isn't fair at all.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Oct 14, 2021)

Gotta get rid of as much money as possible before Vickers digs his claws into you.


----------



## Maude Snew (Oct 14, 2021)

Gunter S. Thompson rolling into Vegas again for some fat and lolithing. The S. stands for shart, naturally.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm afraid you forgot the part where Ralph went to the FBI office with his lawyer to destroy that evil Jawsh Moon once and for all.


----------



## Reversal (Oct 14, 2021)

I really, really, hope he doesn't wear that Kiddy Diddler hat to Vegas. It would definitely make him look like a true alpha and epically own all his haters. Maybe even increase his luck!


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Oct 14, 2021)

It seems all the posting in the Gambling Gunt thread about how Ralph should btfo everyone by going big on the gambling worked.   


Cucktry Roads said:


> View attachment 2623737


Gator really is a clueless moron. That's right, if you're missing the weekend you spent on holiday, living what essentially amounts to a fantasy, just go back! What could go wrong?!


----------



## HONKHONKTIME69 (Oct 14, 2021)

First Time Caller said:


> Mantsu did allude to this earlier on twitter:


that cafe looks an awful lot like a shipping container bolted to the sidewalk


----------



## How do I log in? (Oct 14, 2021)

"My life is shit, gambling will clearly get me out of all my bad situations with little to no effort."

-- Elliot Roger as he purchased hundreds of lottery tickets


----------



## heathercho (Oct 14, 2021)

HONKHONKTIME69 said:


> that cafe looks an awful lot like a shipping container bolted to the sidewalk


That's coz it is... On the general area behind the "ritzy" New York-New York Casino.



Honestly, a sit down cafe isn't for people like May and Ethan. These two are used to having their snouts in the trough, so this is fine for them.


----------



## 6thRanger (Oct 14, 2021)

I would actually love it if Ralph somehow won really big. It would make for an amazing saga of absolute wigger kino.


----------



## CeeShape (Oct 14, 2021)

devon stack was in that 24 hour stream he did
and tweet on this link


			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1441682910868803585?s=20
		

i am not about to find the part of that stream because being 24 hour im not going into finding it because its a long stream

ralph winning alot would result in alot of drug and alcohol usage so could be a great time and he will not mind causing hurt to the live stream show, would mean he would be more risky and could be amusing, and wasting it with gambling bets so we can see rapid down fall. 
you make me wish that will happen @6thRanger


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 14, 2021)

6thRanger said:


> I would actually love it if Ralph somehow won really big. It would make for an amazing saga of absolute wigger kino.


he'd piss it away no matter the amount. people truely seem to forget how he was rolling in the dough during the Gamergate saga, same with 2018 killstream. even if he lost the post-st.jude money, he has literally the rest of that year's cash flow. it was easily $1k a show, probably more. he literally had tens of thousands of people watching and it was the #1 late night show on youtube. 

he probably wouldn't do flashy stuff with it so much as doing what he's doing now, lots more plane trips and hotel stays he doesn't need. instead of frontier its alaska first class, instead of motel 6 its the ritz. remember once the money got cut off he finally brought a car.


----------



## Farglemark (Oct 14, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> he'd piss it away no matter the amount. people truely seem to forget how he was rolling in the dough during the Gamergate saga, same with 2018 killstream. even if he lost the post-st.jude money, he has literally the rest of that year's cash flow. it was easily $1k a show, probably more. he literally had tens of thousands of people watching and it was the #1 late night show on youtube.
> 
> he probably wouldn't do flashy stuff with it so much as doing what he's doing now, lots more plane trips and hotel stays he doesn't need. instead of frontier its alaska first class, instead of motel 6 its the ritz. remember once the money got cut off he finally brought a car.


Him winning big isn't about him spending big. The big win is the death nail for a gambling addict.

They want that next big win, the small wins mean nothing, that dopamine hit you got winning 50$ on a sure 100$ bet? Fucking gone. You are 80$ up after a night of roulette? Most people would be jazzed, but not the gambling addict, their mental state makes them start doing the math "If I bet 5x as much, I'd be at 400$" 

Then they will start thinking its a legit form of income.

 (Winnings+estimated worth of free food and drink)÷X hours= X$ per hour. 

Then they will destroy themselves, their relationships, and anyone they can sink their teeth into for weeks, months, or years, which Ralph is already  speedrunning.

 Then they kill themselves in a Casino bathroom ,one of the most popular suicide locations in the world, after going so in debt with whoever was left to loan them money, that they are irreversibly ruined, some less reputable money loaners don't follow bankruptcy rules.

I don't hope for the last part, but you can easily find how far too common it is.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 14, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> he'd piss it away no matter the amount. people truely seem to forget how he was rolling in the dough during the Gamergate saga, same with 2018 killstream. even if he lost the post-st.jude money, he has literally the rest of that year's cash flow. it was easily $1k a show, probably more. he literally had tens of thousands of people watching and it was the #1 late night show on youtube.
> 
> he probably wouldn't do flashy stuff with it so much as doing what he's doing now, lots more plane trips and hotel stays he doesn't need. instead of frontier its alaska first class, instead of motel 6 its the ritz. remember once the money got cut off he finally brought a car.


He couldn't have had much during gamergate no one watched him then at all and if you mean tens of thousands of live viewers no he peaked at 9k and even that's contentious because I'm the only one that seems to remember it ever reaching that


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 14, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> He couldn't have had much during gamergate no one watched him then at all and if you mean tens of thousands of live viewers no he peaked at 9k and even that's contentious because I'm the only one that seems to remember it ever reaching that


his website was huge during the GG day; i'm sure he monetized it. theres a shtitload of views there.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 14, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> his website was huge during the GG day; i'm sure he monetized it. theres a shtitload of views there.


His website has always had shit traffic iirc I think most of the attention is just when something retarded happened like his obviously unstable friend killing his dad or him going to jail usually bot diverting traffic to him. Even if he did suckered people into reading his rag then iirc ads on sites aren't actually that much


----------



## RussianParasite (Oct 14, 2021)

heathercho said:


> He does if he's Jesus Christ Christine Weston Chandler Sonichu CPU Goddess Blue Heart. But he will judge you for a lack of mother-fucking.


If Ralph was sacrificed to the corn for lolz then May should be sacrificed to CWC for an end to the love quest.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Oct 14, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> View attachment 2623737


Damn, he's really got Gator to swallow too, huh?


----------



## Children of the King (Oct 14, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> View attachment 2623737


_"I can't handle it"_

get a real fucking job and a life then fatass.

_"idk I'm fucked"_

do the* sigma mindset* move bro. Kick pantsu out now and live your life. Dont sign another birth certificate and tell your unborn child if it wants to see you it can come to you. *Be a man*


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 14, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> His website has always had shit traffic iirc I think most of the attention is just when something retarded happened like his obviously unstable friend killing his dad or him going to jail usually bot diverting traffic to him. Even if he did suckered people into reading his rag then iirc ads on sites aren't actually that much


I'm pretty sure the view counts on his articles are just counting page loads instead of unique visitors.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 14, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> his website was huge during the GG day; i'm sure he monetized it. theres a shtitload of views there.


Don't remember how or why but he got kicked off adsense and sperged out like a little bitch. 
Also when 8chan banned linking to his articles and he was angry about it for weeks, writing articles about how 8chan was dead because they would not direct link him anymore. 

I'm pretty sure he did not make a lot of money during that time, I don't think his patreon even made much until after Jim started going on his streams after jail. 

He has been trying to live off the internet like the neet he is for the past 10 years or so (I believe he opened the patreon in 2012?), sure, but he only ever managed to make money thanks to Jim promoting him.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 14, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Bring your wigger boyfriend with the bastard stillborn foetus to a fucking Hello Kitty café, an anthropomorphic cat-human-loli, does Christ approve on this? Will the gates of heaven be opened for the gunt and his paedophile bride? Is this the epitome of a traditional, Christian life?
> 
> CHRIST IS KING


Chris(t) has had a reevaluation of his priorities in the last 4 decades apparently, so maybe he does. If we believe the "Real Player One" and "Second Coming" he endorses all kinds of sick fucking shit now.


----------



## GL09 (Oct 14, 2021)

6thRanger said:


> I would actually love it if Ralph somehow won really big. It would make for an amazing saga of absolute wigger kino.


Ralph has God on his side, he can’t possibly lose. Don’t be a pussy Ralph bet big!


----------



## Puck (Oct 14, 2021)

Gunts chasing losses, guaranteed he lost a fat stack during his last trip and his inferiority complex won't allow him to take the L and move on, so he's gonna go throw good money after bad like any true alcoholic wigger loser would


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 14, 2021)

Puck said:


> Gunts chasing losses, guaranteed he lost a fat stack during his last trip and his inferiority complex won't allow him to take the L and move on, so he's gonna go throw good money after bad like any true alcoholic wigger loser would


Nonsense.  Vegas ripped my man off and now it's time they pay the piper.  The Ralphamale will stomp into that town, get his money back and then some, then laugh all the way to the bank.  He just needs to stay away from the Blackjack table until Gator confirms he's learned how to count cards.


----------



## Cuntflaps (Oct 14, 2021)

Multiple trips to Vegas in a given year is definitely normal, healthy, and does not indicate a potential gambling problem. Especially if the person making those trips has an insanely addictive personality, like so insane that he could become addicted to basically anything overnight or after trying something just one time. I'm sure this will end well for Ralph.


----------



## Arminius (Oct 14, 2021)

Cuntflaps said:


> Multiple trips to Vegas in a given year is definitely normal, healthy, and does not indicate a potential gambling problem. Especially if the person making those trips has an insanely addictive personality, like so insane that he could become addicted to basically anything overnight or after trying something just one time. I'm sure this will end well for Ralph.


I wonder if Ralph's heard of the WWE Champions mobile game?


----------



## veri (Oct 14, 2021)

edit the title he said on stream he’s going tomorrow to vegas, he’s just been itching to go!


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 14, 2021)

The Ralphs are moving to Vegas, aren't they.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Oct 15, 2021)

Maybe this time Ralph can get a "free ticket" to a Jason Alden concert.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 15, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> The Ralphs are moving to Vegas, aren't they.


that would 100% be a Ralph move. its cheaper to live there than richmond and it would be close enough that he can go to dick's anytime he wants!. plus its full of fat degenerates, also how has ralph lived until 40 without going there? he apparently never bothered going until this year; now he's gone 4 times. 

if ralph was smart he'd go to any of the 20 other states with casinos now. it's not the 90s anymore. your choices have expanded beyond jersey,vegas,and redskins. although ralph would love moving to a redskin area, both he and them love alcohol, and gambling and begging people for moey.


----------



## NPC304348 (Oct 16, 2021)

There ya go ralph. Fuck being responsible for your child. Go burn those super chats on the niggerball you’ve been talking about non stop for 3 weeks. It’s only right and I’m sure you’ve already got a trust, investments, built up rainy day fun, baby clothes, baby necessities, bassonet, car seat, toys, bottles, and pretty much all of the hundreds of things you need to raise a child like an actual human.


----------



## TaintNothin' (Oct 16, 2021)

Hope he buys something to match his purse.


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 16, 2021)

Tweet | Archive
Turns out MGM are actually huge fans of the show.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 16, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2630828
> Tweet | Archive
> Turns out MGM are actually huge fans of the show.


Jesus, how much money did he spend?


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 16, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2630828
> Tweet | Archive
> Turns out MGM are actually huge fans of the show.


tbf i could believe that ralph was probably a legendary fucking loser and mgm sends people to scout out fat redneck druggie losers like ralph to lure them to their blackjack tables. pro tip ralph being given free shit by a casino doesnt make you a player it makes you a sucker how many times have you buttered up and sucked the ass of guests to get them dogpiled by incel spergs? (well that and generally being a worm like asslicking piece of shit but still) 



Mr. Manchester said:


> Jesus, how much money did he spend?


it might be really really bad, he apparently lost big, hes financially ruined to the point hes no longer caring we have records of him jewing his retarded brother out of house and home to sell it so he might have lost upwards in the tens of thousands of dollars.


----------



## Edilg (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Jesus, how much money did he spend?


Probably just lied to some foolish floor manager. Ralph told him he was "famous" and when the guy saw the man purse he was convinced.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> it might be really really bad, he apparently lost big, hes financially ruined to the point hes no longer caring we have records of him jewing his exceptional brother out of house and home to sell it so he might have lost upwards in the tens of thousands of dollars.


See I can't see it as anything else but that.  They know they milked him for a bunch of money and are now being nice to him so he'll come back so he'll do it again.  I don't know anything about gambling but I know enough that they don't just give shit out for nothing.  Weird to see it happen in real time.


----------



## High Tea (Oct 16, 2021)

Maybe he extended his stay and this is like the "exclusive" concert.  He loves Las Vegas and wouldn't have to stream.  It would explain the special treatment he described if he was spending thousands of dollars.  Alternative theory, Julian from Odysee paid for extra days because he loves orbiting e-celebs.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> See I can't see it as anything else but that.  They know they milked him for a bunch of money and are now being nice to him so he'll come back so he'll do it again.  I don't know anything about gambling but I know enough that they don't just give shit out for nothing.  Weird to see it happen in real time.


Oh absolutely they give rich whales free shit all the time and they make their living making fat alcoholic wastes like ralph drop money at blackjack until he drops himself. It's like feeling like you fucked the dealerships wallet and his wife because he gave you a free balloon,  a free wax and told ya that you're just too smart for a poor ol humble car merchant Ethan


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 16, 2021)

Racking up the L's early: 

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Edilg (Oct 16, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Racking up the L's early:
> View attachment 2630983
> Tweet | Archive


I can't imagine this mentality. "I'm gonna go down to the head shop. Buy a joint. Post about it and then post about how it sucked.!"


----------



## ddlloo (Oct 16, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Racking up the L's early:
> View attachment 2630983
> Tweet | Archive


Based tradcath smoking weed and going to erotic galleries in vegas in between his gambling and drinking binges.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 16, 2021)

TaintNothin' said:


> Hope he buys something to match his purse.


The purse was a clue.
Ralph was just trying to prepare us, his fans, for his Gender Reveal. Adrienne Gunt is gonna need a whole new wardrobe to go with her purse.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Oct 16, 2021)

ddlloo said:


> Based tradcath smoking weed and going to erotic galleries in vegas in between his gambling and drinking binges.


I was going to ask when the last time this faggot has ever been to church but then it struck me that it could be this time around he finally marries Amanda in a drive-thru wedding but the more likely answer to my original question is probably when Sandra died.

As for gambling gunt I'm going to presume that he won't marry her this time around while in Vegas either.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 16, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> I was going to ask when the last time this faggot has ever been to church but then it struck me that it could be this time around he finally marries Amanda in a drive-thru wedding but the more likely answer o my original question is probably when Sandra died.
> 
> As for gambling gunt I'm going to presume that he won't marry her this time around while in Vegas either.


he will if he wins big; he promised!


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Oct 16, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> he will if he wins big; he promised!


The nigger did already buy a ring. Then again, that's 10 dollars for a wedding licence when he could spend it on liquor instead. I'm sure Amanda would understand. Priorities and all.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Oct 16, 2021)

Please God, I hope he's wearing the hat.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 16, 2021)

Gunt got a bunch of free nights, even though hotels are the cheapest part of vegas trips because:
1)Hotels are everywhere
2)Most the money made are from the casinos.





Vegas Gunt 3 Confirmed for 45 days later!
Other than that, gunt has just posted a picture of some fucking weed.


----------



## Empresa (Oct 16, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Gunt got a bunch of free nights


He can't stop WINNING!!!!


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 16, 2021)

Yeah it was noted last time he went that Vegas is still hurting bad from covid, so everything is really cheap and they are throwing around free shit as much as May jerks off to loli to try and get people to come.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 16, 2021)

TaintNothin' said:


> Hope he buys something to match his purse.


Ralph is going to start walking around wearing a Gucci belt showing it off like a 21 year old white girl going to the club.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 16, 2021)

MGM will also give him free bets just like DraftKings app because the casino are big fans of the killstream !!!!


----------



## Famke Slamssen (Oct 16, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Yeah it was noted last time he went that Vegas is still hurting bad from covid, so everything is really cheap and they are throwing around free shit as much as May jerks off to loli to try and get people to come.


They've done this since well before covid. Empty rooms dont make money at all, whereas free rooms can make them thousands off the right person. All it costs them to give the blob a pigpen is the wages to poorly clean it, which he'll have covered with the expensive room service he'll order when his gout acts up and he cant leave his room for a day or two.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 16, 2021)

Famke Slamssen said:


> They've done this since well before covid. Empty rooms dont make money at all, whereas free rooms can make them thousands off the right person. All it costs them to give the blob a pigpen is the wages to poorly clean it, which he'll have covered with the expensive room service he'll order when his gout acts up and he cant leave his room for a day or two.


He probably _actually _thinks it's because he is special and important, that that is why they give him free shit. He is the perfect mark for a place like Vegas.
Goes to the Armani store and thinks he is winning because they give him bottled water, ignoring the fact that he payed 900$ for the gayest nylon purse possible. 
Shit like that, any type of free shit so that he can feel important and pretend that he is famous, I'd guess he even goes around telling people about his "show"


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 16, 2021)

What’s Gunt going to do when this junket is over? It seems like the only thing that’s kept him going the past month is thinking about going back to Vegas. Once that’s over he’s got nothing to look forward to besides jail, sad holidays and a pregnant-mare.

Will he marry Pantsu on this trip? Or is he going all the way with the trad-single mom thing? I figured a quickie marriage with Elvis might get her to go along with Ralph losing the rest of his “hard earned” money in Vegas like the schmuck he is. Watching him brag about “free hotel room” is making me lmfao. Truly is a fat sucker born every minute.


----------



## High Tea (Oct 16, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> What’s Gunt going to do when this junket is over? It seems like the only thing that’s kept him going the past month is thinking about going back to Vegas. Once that’s over he’s got nothing to look forward to besides jail, sad holidays and a pregnant-mare.
> 
> Will he marry Pantsu on this trip? Or is he going all the way with the trad-single mom thing? I figured a quickie marriage with Elvis might get her to go along with Ralph losing the rest of his “hard earned” money in Vegas like the schmuck he is. Watching him brag about “free hotel room” is making me lmfao. Truly is a fat sucker born every minute.


Ralph's going to Las Vegas again in December.  He's planning a "big event".  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralphs-vegas-trip-pt-2.102873/post-10224193


----------



## Kup (Oct 16, 2021)

Ralph’s fantasy

Ralph’s reality

Artist’s depiction of course but I think he nailed the height/scale of the whole thing.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 16, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Ralph's going to Las Vegas again in December.  He's planning a "big event".  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralphs-vegas-trip-pt-2.102873/post-10224193


Lol, so his entire life is now going to revolve around anticipating “the next trip to Vegas.” Fantastic 

Whatever the big event is, nobody will show up but Reeeethan and his loyal mare. If it’s a wedding Pantsu might be visible with foal at that point. A wedding with a visibly pregnant troon and a morbidly obese manlet seems fitting in Vegas seems almost too perfect.


----------



## Flim Flam (Oct 16, 2021)

He must be devastated that May tagged along. Bitch be harshin ma buzz, Memphis style.


----------



## Kup (Oct 16, 2021)

Flim Flam said:


> He must be devastated that May tagged along. Bitch be harshin ma buzz, Memphis style.


He’ll just tell people that she’s his son. These days it’s believable, just a father and son going to Vegas.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 16, 2021)

Flim Flam said:


> He must be devastated that May tagged along. Bitch be harshin ma buzz, Memphis style.


If May didn’t go who else would he have to drunken rage at after losing all his money tomorrow? Besides she just cashed her Subway paycheck and Ralph is going to triple that money for her!


----------



## veri (Oct 16, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph is going to triple that money for her!


 we all know he keeps her money for himself


----------



## Tookie (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Jesus, how much money did he spend?


All his gambling is connected to his account so he had to have tripped something where the algorithm decided that goading this retard into staying for longer is more profitable than whatever they charge for the room. You have to assume they are expecting to fleece at least $200-300 a day out of him.

#WINNING


----------



## Kup (Oct 16, 2021)

Tookie said:


> All his gambling is connected to his account so he had to have tripped something where the algorithm decided that goading this exceptional individual into staying for longer is more profitable than whatever they charge for the room. You have to assume they are expecting to fleece at least $200-300 a day out of him.
> 
> #WINNING


Just that Ralphamale lifestyle. KIWIFAGS TRIGGERED

Only way to show em who’s boss is to blow my wife’s Subway pay check on the Blackjack tables.


----------



## not william stenchever (Oct 16, 2021)

Playing the blackjack minigame in Red Dead Redemption for hours on end taught me that I should never gamble with real money.


----------



## NPC304348 (Oct 16, 2021)

Tookie said:


> All his gambling is connected to his account so he had to have tripped something where the algorithm decided that goading this exceptional individual into staying for longer is more profitable than whatever they charge for the room. You have to assume they are expecting to fleece at least $200-300 a day out of him.
> 
> #WINNING


They probably track everything down to fluctuation of bets over time and games played. I bet they can predict gambling addictions with 100% accuracy. Ralph will be pawning his gay ass purse by the middle of the week. We can only hope for most of it to be made public.


----------



## Tom Myers (Oct 16, 2021)

Ralph is already so much of a gambling whale that they're giving him free nights.


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 16, 2021)

Ralph is getting aylawged by Vegas gambling laws:



Tweet | Archive


----------



## Kup (Oct 16, 2021)

not william stenchever said:


> Playing the blackjack minigame in Red Dead Redemption for hours on end taught me that I should never gamble with real money.


For me it was Fallout: New Vegas, “The Tops” with 1 Luck, which is coincidentally the stats Ralph is rolling with, the hat gives him -1 Charisma but the bag increases that carry weight by 5. You need every bit you can get.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Oct 16, 2021)

Tookie said:


> All his gambling is connected to his account so he had to have tripped something where the algorithm decided that goading this exceptional individual into staying for longer is more profitable than whatever they charge for the room. You have to assume they are expecting to fleece at least $200-300 a day out of him.
> 
> #WINNING


Well that's obvious considering he will gladly pay $85 on a steak that comes with no garnishes.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Oct 16, 2021)

franz said:


> They probably track everything down to fluctuation of bets over time and games played. I bet they can predict gambling addictions with 100% accuracy. Ralph will be pawning his gay ass purse by the middle of the week. We can only hope for most of it to be made public.


A relative of mine once worked for a bookies, they were part of the team the analyses the big spenders betting over time - she told me there was one guy who would just place like a £30,000 bet every few months - which they do for a while host of reasons, from anti-money laundering to whether the spending habits are deviations and therefore whether they would need to step in and question the bets being made. So in short, yes Ralph will have been spotted a mile off.


----------



## Kup (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> A relative of mine once worked for a bookies, they were part of the team the analyses the big spenders betting over time - she told me there was one guy who would just place like a £30,000 bet every few months - which they do for a while host of reasons, from anti-money laundering to whether the spending habits are deviations and therefore whether they would need to step in and question the bets being made. So in short, yes Ralph will have been spotted a mile off.


Could you imagine if Ralph was there for old-school Vegas? That would’ve been something to see, back when casinos took a more hands-on approach to buttering your balls before they bring the book down.



“I want you to exit this guy off the premises, I want you to exit him off his feet and I want you to use his gunt to open the fucking door.”


----------



## thismanlies (Oct 16, 2021)

Kup said:


> Could you imagine if Ralph was there for old-school Vegas? That would’ve been something to see, back when casinos took a more hands-on approach to buttering your balls before they bring the book down.
> View attachment 2632422
> “I want you to exit this guy off the premises, I want you to exit him off his feet and I want you to use his gunt to open the fucking door.”


The old mafia would’ve let him run up his debts so they could turn hin into a mule.


----------



## KaiserBlade (Oct 16, 2021)

I was beginning to wonder why Gunt was quiet during his Vegas trip until I checked in here.

Basically, you don't need to even make a slight joke against Gunt directly.  Just liking an unflattering comment someone else made against him is enough.

If his skin gets any thinner, we're going to start seeing shit that'll give even Jeffrey Dahmer the dry heaves.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Oct 16, 2021)

It's not enough that he is currently gambling at a table in person he has to be betting on horses and niggerball at the same time. 

How does he have any money left?


----------



## KaiserBlade (Oct 16, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> It's not enough that he is currently gambling at a table in person he has to be betting on horses and niggerball at the same time.
> 
> How does he have any money left?


Pretty sure it's Horse's money he's gambling away.  Heaven forbid he takes a risk with his own money.  After all, if he doesn't have money, how else will he be able to purchase booze and drugs?


----------



## thismanlies (Oct 16, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> It's not enough that he is currently gambling at a table in person he has to be betting on horses and niggerball at the same time.
> 
> How does he have any money left?


According to the woman who turned him into her personal food stool, he managed to save the money he made during his peak in popularity. But if he starts running low, I wouldn’t put it past him to get one of those predatory short term loans they advertise on daytime tv.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 16, 2021)

not william stenchever said:


> Playing the blackjack minigame in Red Dead Redemption for hours on end taught me that I should never gamble with real money.


I do pretty well on that in RDR and New Vegas.
Hmm.
Maybe I should go join Gunt in Vegas...



thismanlies said:


> The old mafia would’ve let him run up his debts so they could turn hin into a mule.


Why turn Ralph into a mule when he already has a horse with him though?


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 16, 2021)

Kup said:


> Just that Ralphamale lifestyle. KIWIFAGS TRIGGERED
> 
> Only way to show em who’s boss is to blow my wife’s Subway pay check on the Blackjack tables.


I want to see him at the Craps table dressed like he went to that house to get Pantsu's stuff as well as THE HAT on backwards!


----------



## Puck (Oct 16, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2630828
> Tweet | Archive
> Turns out MGM are actually huge fans of the show.


This just confirms that stupid fat fuck ralph lost a ridiculous amount of money last time in Vegas, casinos only comp free shit to retards that lose tons of money and it works because retarded pigs like ralph feel like big shots when they get comped a few nights in a fleabag room after losing 10k at the table, places like Vegas are built on cleaning out losers like Ralph.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 16, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I want to see him at the Craps table dressed like he went to that house to get Pantsu's stuff as well as THE HAT on backwards!


ralph would have a heart attack at the craps table, hed lose everyones money because you know hed insist on taking his turn shooting and the whole table would alog him. that and you dont have to GASP wait nineteen hours a single 25 dollar or less bet to resolve. 

i highly recommend craps though pig its named after your favorite thing and if you ever want to feel like a big man win a few times in a row and youll be the center of the table. its kind of like the microcosm of being an eceleb like you who have leeches suck ass because you haul in money. 



Puck said:


> This just confirms that stupid fat fuck ralph lost a ridiculous amount of money last time in Vegas, casinos only comp free shit to retards that lose tons of money and it works because exceptional pigs like ralph feel like big shots when they get comped a few nights in a fleabag room after losing 10k at the table, places like Vegas are built on cleaning out losers like Ralph.


hopefully they let him at a buffet so he can eat his losses back


----------



## Polyboros2 (Oct 16, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> According to the woman who turned him into her personal food stool, he managed to save the money he made during his peak in popularity. But if he starts running low, I wouldn’t put it past him to get one of those predatory short term loans they advertise on daytime tv.



IIRC he had like 50k squirrelled away from peak Killstream pre-pandemic, but that's long been assumed blown through. The last Vegas trip was assumed to be him blowing selling his Chris-chan arrest footage licensing rights.(I personally theorized he announced the plans as soon as he made the deal, and left so much earlier than May because his Africanized Wigger brain literally could no longer sit on a bank account bigger than 4 numbers with out squandering it, and he flew out the day after the money hit his account)

Why now though? My theories include.


Spoiler: Sperged about this more than I thought




There is some windfall yet to be documented. Maybe the "Kiwifarms Super Hacking pajeetserver.tv" narrative worked really well with his pay piggies, got a massive donation from one or some big ones from a few to help flip the Security Setting from "Negligible" to "Super Duper Secure we promise this time." This is the least interesting as the cost of the losses he'll have is on the piggies.
Vegas fully activated the gambling->dopamine highway in his addict brain. Sports betting just isn't cutting it in Virginia. Him already planning a third trip this year has me leaning to this being the most likely.
His financials are worse that even we are assuming, he feels like his life is spiraling out of  control, and the only solution his wigger brain can find out of it, is the fantasy in winning it big(like 7 figures big) in Vegas and paying all of his problems away. I find this the least likely as I can relate to that feeling, I just fortunately don't have a wigger brain to make my situation worse when I was depressed, and just played the lottery a little.
He knows there is a good chance he's going to have to plea down to 3-12 months in jail for the revenge porn, and this is going out with a bang before collapsing under the weight of his consequences. This is absolutely the most despicable. All of these result in him stealing food out of the mouth of his future daughter mouth, but this is the most selfish squandering of money he should be saving for his future child.




On an unrelated note, thanks to a couple streams back from Dear Leader, I now know what felting means(I always assumed it was someone owning you so much that they had their fist up your ass like a felt muppet), we have good odds Ralph literally felted last Vegas visit and likely will again this time.


----------



## GaryGrey (Oct 17, 2021)

Puck said:


> This just confirms that stupid fat fuck ralph lost a ridiculous amount of money last time in Vegas, casinos only comp free shit to retards that lose tons of money and it works because exceptional pigs like ralph feel like big shots when they get comped a few nights in a fleabag room after losing 10k at the table, places like Vegas are built on cleaning out losers like Ralph.


The Vegas complementary system isn't about being up or down on any one trip. The goal is people who spend X amount of time gambling with Y average bet.  From there it can be estimated how much a person would loose given enough time.  To Ralph it might seem like the casino is giving him something of value for free.  When in reality it is the other way around.  The casino gives unused/worthless things to Ralph and in return he might give them his loyal and immediate or eventual gambling losses.  For those who go to Vegas enough the goal is to not get free things offered but to ask for things and get them for free.  Right now Ralph acts like he is top dog when really he is the scavenger thinking scraps are a king's feast.  With how devastating covid has been for Vegas it isn't a shock that for now it is a gambler's market. Beggars can't be choosers and casino's are targeting Ralph like a frat boy targets a sorority girl.  A little attention + liquor goes a long way.  What Ralph doesn't know is the second his average bet/hour decreases they will cut him.  *Which casino will Ralph choose, which ones will go on his hit list, turn in to the next episode of Vegasball G to find out.  *


MeltyTW said:


> ralph would have a heart attack at the craps table, hed lose everyones money because you know hed insist on taking his turn shooting and the whole table would alog him. that and you dont have to GASP wait nineteen hours a single 25 dollar or less bet to resolve.
> i highly recommend craps though pig its named after your favorite thing and if you ever want to feel like a big man win a few times in a row and youll be the center of the table. its kind of like the microcosm of being an eceleb like you who have leeches suck ass because you haul in money.
> hopefully they let him at a buffet so he can eat his losses back


It would be great to see Ralph stream craps.  Given Ralph's need to not be belittled he would pretend to know what he was doing and end up loosing money at x20 the rate he would loose it at black jack.  Learning curve + edict along would guarantee a meltdown out. 


Spoiler: Short craps intro for those who have not played



The main bet is to roll the dice once and try to roll that number again before rolling a seven.  There are many side bets one can make while waiting for that number to be rolled a second time.  But if a seven comes up first that the whole table is cleared.  These side bets make it really easy to end up with a lot of money in play; with a $10 minimum one could have over $50+ spread across the board and have it all disappear in one roll.  Like Roulette bets can be made on the fly until the person rolling grabs the dice.  Because the chips are on the same field as the dice there is some edict involved.  In the end gambler responsibly, and remember at least you are not Ethan Ralph.


The only thing missing from this arc is a trip to the infamous brothel on the outskirts of Vegas.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 17, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph is getting aylawged by Vegas gambling laws:
> View attachment 2632308
> View attachment 2632318
> Tweet | Archive


I thought Sportsball and betting on Sportsball was degenerate. But it seems like Ralph wants a win over the Big Dawg.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 17, 2021)

GaryGrey said:


> It would be great to see Ralph stream craps. Given Ralph's need to not be belittled he would pretend to know what he was doing and end up loosing money at x20 the rate he would loose it at black jack. Learning curve + edict along would guarantee a meltdown out.


you know what? i actually weirdly think ralph would have loads of fun streaming craps, he seems like the type thatd run into some dumb luck with it and use his winnings to win over the table. i think we might get to see a really animated piggy sweat and jiggle as he throws the dice in joy waiting for the croupier to hurry up with his piles and the others with their bets so he can go again and again 

hes not gonna tip the stickman though  the poor guy is going to get yelled at like a pack mule.


----------



## Reaper King (Oct 17, 2021)

GaryGrey said:


> It would be great to see Ralph stream craps.


He already did though, there's a clip of it from his 24 hour stream. In seriousness though, him streaming how he gambles in general, whether it be craps, blackjack, or even penny machines, would help just to see how much net loss he makes while in Vegas. Yea he could walk away from Vegas with 10k in the account, but not after bleeding 50k to do so.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Oct 17, 2021)

Bookmakers must be drawing up odds on the outcome of Ralph's impending visits to Vegas, with the same relish they once reserved for the Floyd Mayweather Jr. / Manny Pacquiao fight. 

When and under what circumstance will he be arrested? Will he go quietly, or will footage of his gunt convulsing under the cumulative electrical impact of multiple taser barbs ripple onto YouTube. As a gambler, do you risk an accumulator bet, anticipating multiple arrests. Or do you instead focus all your cognitive powers of induction on divining the precise moment when Ralph will be manhandled into the backseat of an idling squad car. The last time fortunes on this scale were won and lost, in the gilded city of sin, rare white tigers were committing hate crimes against gay Germans. 

I think that we are owed an Ethan Ralph / Russell Greer crossover. It makes sense. They both passionately despise Null to the point where their hatred has taken on strong homoerotic overtones. Ralph is conniving and mean-spirited enough to think that he can waddle to some kind of moral high ground by cosying up to a disabled man, who he will claim has had his copyright blatantly infringed by their mutual arch nemesis. Plus he will need someone to borrow money from after the casinos clean him out. Greer might tolerate Ralph's deep-seated debauchery if doing so allows him access to women. This could well be the inciting event that sparks a new direction in his life - a downward spiral into Las Vegas sleaze and shaky, espresso-assisted, backstreet hand-jobs. I am looking forward to the moment where Ralph plays one of Greer's songs on the Killstream, struggles to come up with something complimentary to say about it, and eventually settles on  "well it certainly is something". 

[Current year] Ralph's skin has been stretched so thin by his expanding girth that he is bound to lose his temper with Greer eventually. Rat Mouth will accidentally drool on the designer man-purse that the Gunt uses to store his testicles, or he will say something inappropriately studly to Pantsu that will require her fiancé to step in and assert his dominance.

Will Ralph's blood-alcohol content be at a level where he can still exercise good judgement? Or will we get to witness the sperging ragdoll physics of Russell Greer being kicked along the Strip a few feet at a time?


----------



## Famke Slamssen (Oct 17, 2021)

Weeb Slinger said:


> Bookmakers must be drawing up odds on the outcome of Ralph's impending visits to Vegas, with the same relish they once reserved for the Floyd Mayweather Jr. / Manny Pacquiao fight.
> 
> When and under what circumstance will he be arrested? Will he go quietly, or will footage of his gunt convulsing under the cumulative electrical impact of multiple taser barbs ripple onto YouTube. As a gambler, do you risk an accumulator bet, anticipating multiple arrests. Or do you instead focus all your cognitive powers of induction on divining the precise moment when Ralph will be manhandled into the backseat of an idling squad car. The last time fortunes on this scale were won and lost, in the gilded city of sin, rare white tigers were committing hate crimes against gay Germans.


I think taking prop bets on Ralph's LV trips would be incredible fun. We should set up bingo sheets for December's.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 17, 2021)

Might be a little powerlevelling but I don't care.

I love how Adrienne Ralph got several free nights and he's basically acting like an emperor where the red carpet rolls and he waddles into the hotel like a Hinox from Zelda games -- except it's 5'1''. These hotels won't just give out free rooms, complex computations done by expects in actuarial studies and quantitative finance mash their keyboards to determine the "winners", or rather the victims. This system was, is, and will always be intended to milk a person completely dry. Think of it as an attractive woman with AIDS. 

Especially with the rona flipping Vegas upside down, these rooms are empty anyway, might as well give it out for "free" to lists of people that match a range of criteria. Casinos love lower and middle class labourers who have a gambling addiction and consumes alcohol which works as a syrup to irrational betting. They hate those filthy pesky mathematicians with good memory and knowledge in Markov Chains that allows rational betting, these people are usually banned because they actually make money from gambling, albeit that's little money compared to what they actually make doing their real jobs. 

There's plenty of determining factors, socioeconomics and age are two of them. The casinos expect JCaesar187 to have some nice savings, probably some property and stable income, but like the addict she is, she'll get hooked. The dopamine induced from each win far out rules the losses, where the latter is larger in quantity. At the end of the day, he loses. 

We know the gambling industry contributes lots in political donations, but to which party? If you said the right-leaning one due to relaxed tax laws, you can be forgiven for this minor oversight in logic.




This is for Australia only, the Labor (sic) party, which is not as right leaning as The Coalition (Liberal-Nationals etc) hits the biggest jackpots. These people essentially own both parties and therefore your "democracy". Still think you can make change at the ballot? 

If we look at specific entities, one company hits the whammy. An apolitical donor, you see. You can see how these gambling companies basically call themselves "resorts, hotels, club" etc. 








There's many reasons why the less right wing party gets so much grift, I'd like to say one of the reason is, their socialist policies fuel lower class gamblers. You gamble, run out of money, Centerlink's next cheque comes in, you're back on the slots. 

Ralph is the perfect addict.
- Nearing 40, with supposedly inheritance, the casino knows Sandra and Ronnie are with Satan in Eternal Hellfire 
- Fat, lower class
- Easily addicted
- Somewhat stable stream of income
- Alcoholic, violent, irrational, and hog-headed after 2 flasks of Maker's Mark
- Unearned ego, thinks he's The King after offered free cockroach-riddled rooms
- Voted for Obama twice 

Look at these losers. 



Who's the most degenerate? Once again the burgers win.




You're not gonna win. Look at their revenue, you think they'll just give you free hotels and booze? 




You're not a winner, gunt. You're preyed upon by one of the most predatorial industries, and honestly this is one of the rare cases where I find it to be funny.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 17, 2021)

Kup said:


> For me it was Fallout: New Vegas, “The Tops” with 1 Luck, which is coincidentally the stats Ralph is rolling with, the hat gives him -1 Charisma but the bag increases that carry weight by 5. You need every bit you can get.


Now I gotta do a F:NV Gunt playthrough in my free time, now.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Oct 17, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> Why now though? My theories include.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sperged about this more than I thought
> ...


My guess is a combination of points 2, 3, and 4.  2 being the prevailing reason.


----------



## Malcolm Tucker (Oct 17, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph is getting aylawged by Vegas gambling laws:
> View attachment 2632308
> View attachment 2632318
> Tweet | Archive


I mean is this probably not what the casinos want? Get you in the building to bet on sports and hope you stick around for other shit?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 17, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> Now I gotta do a F:NV Gunt playthrough in my free time, now.


what's his special? 1Luck and 1charisma and 3intelligence means all 9s everything else


----------



## Kup (Oct 17, 2021)

GaryGrey said:


> The Vegas complementary system isn't about being up or down on any one trip. The goal is people who spend X amount of time gambling with Y average bet.  From there it can be estimated how much a person would loose given enough time.  To Ralph it might seem like the casino is giving him something of value for free.  When in reality it is the other way around.  The casino gives unused/worthless things to Ralph and in return he might give them his loyal and immediate or eventual gambling losses.  For those who go to Vegas enough the goal is to not get free things offered but to ask for things and get them for free.  Right now Ralph acts like he is top dog when really he is the scavenger thinking scraps are a king's feast.  With how devastating covid has been for Vegas it isn't a shock that for now it is a gambler's market. Beggars can't be choosers and casino's are targeting Ralph like a frat boy targets a sorority girl.  A little attention + liquor goes a long way.  What Ralph doesn't know is the second his average bet/hour decreases they will cut him.  *Which casino will Ralph choose, which ones will go on his hit list, turn in to the next episode of Vegasball G to find out.  *
> 
> It would be great to see Ralph stream craps.  Given Ralph's need to not be belittled he would pretend to know what he was doing and end up loosing money at x20 the rate he would loose it at black jack.  Learning curve + edict along would guarantee a meltdown out.
> 
> ...


I hear the Las Vegas Lounge is popular this time of year. Ralph should hit up that place……. he’d enjoy it, wouldn’t have to pay for the lucky “lady’s” time either.

For those not in the know, huge tranny scene.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Oct 17, 2021)

Kup said:


> I hear the Las Vegas Lounge is popular this time of year. Ralph should hit up that place……. he’d enjoy it, wouldn’t have to pay for the lucky “lady’s” time either.
> 
> For those not in the know, huge tranny scene.


Pantsu would fit right in!


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 17, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> what's his special? 1Luck and 1charisma and 3intelligence means all 9s everything else


6 strength (cause fat guy strength)
8 perception (always seeing slights and snakes in the grass 
4 intelligence 
8 charisma (always getting guests and putting on the charm before he burns his bridges) 
1 Endurance
1 Agility 
3 Luck


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 17, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> IIRC he had like 50k squirrelled away from peak Killstream pre-pandemic, but that's long been assumed blown through. The last Vegas trip was assumed to be him blowing selling his Chris-chan arrest footage licensing rights.(I personally theorized he announced the plans as soon as he made the deal, and left so much earlier than May because his Africanized Wigger brain literally could no longer sit on a bank account bigger than 4 numbers with out squandering it, and he flew out the day after the money hit his account)
> 
> Why now though? My theories include.
> 
> ...


I think it's a mix of all 4. The windfall is probably what Ralph expects to gain from Evan's share of the crack shack, not something he already has. Like a retard he's spending money he doesn't have yet.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Oct 17, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> I think it's a mix of all 4. The windfall is probably what Ralph expects to gain from Evan's share of the crack shack, not something he already has. Like a exceptional individual he's spending money he doesn't have yet.


The house windfall was something I hadn't heard about, so I wasn't sure. I assumed it was far enough in the past to not be a suspect of influence in this money burning expedition, but if I'm incorrect then absolutely it's the kind of money that a gambling addict can't sit on.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 17, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> 6 strength (cause fat guy strength)
> 8 perception (always seeing slights and snakes in the grass
> 4 intelligence
> 8 charisma (always getting guests and putting on the charm before he burns his bridges)
> ...


Starting traits are Kamikaze and Hot Blooded.
Whenever an NPC insults you, you must either make an aggressive response or kill them. Playthrough will focus on using chems constantly, especially booze. Ending has to be Wild Card where you burn every bridge you can.


----------



## Blackhole (Oct 17, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> 6 strength (cause fat guy strength)
> 8 perception (always seeing slights and snakes in the grass
> 4 intelligence
> 8 charisma (always getting guests and putting on the charm before he burns his bridges)
> ...


>4 intelligence
lmao


Spoiler: the gunt is truly S.P.E.C.I.A.L



8 strength (tard rage)
7 perception
2 intelligence
6 charisma
7 endurance (his body fat acts as a shield)
1 agility
1 luck


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 17, 2021)

GaryGrey said:


> It would be great to see Ralph stream craps. Given Ralph's need to not be belittled he would pretend to know what he was doing and end up loosing money at x20 the rate he would loose it at black jack. Learning curve + edict along would guarantee a meltdown out.


Craps is probably the worst thing Ralph could pick, imo, or maybe Roulette.
The chance for Gunt to loose a shit ton very quickly is exponentially greater than cards, considering Ralphs thin skin and short temper, if he starts losing and feels he's losing face he will double down, because he's the Ralphamale, he's a winner, this attitude plus alcohol stewing his low IQ brain and affecting his concentration, something like craps would be a disaster for him.
He'd be better sticking with Blackjack tbh.
Or Poker. At least there's some skill in Poker. Craps is pure chance, it's literally a crap shoot.


----------



## Kup (Oct 17, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Starting traits are Kamikaze and Hot Blooded.
> Whenever an NPC insults you, you must either make an aggressive response or kill them. Playthrough will focus on using chems constantly, especially booze. Ending has to be Wild Card where you burn every bridge you can.


I would’ve gone with House personally, you can mimic his weird relationship with Dick Masterson that way. Plus you can gamble/drink/shoot up all that snow globe money.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Oct 17, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is a god of craps, just look inside of his shorts.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 17, 2021)

Kup said:


> I would’ve gone with House personally, you can mimic his weird relationship with Dick Masterson that way. Plus you can gamble/drink/shoot up all that snow globe money.


The only companion that you can use is Arcade Gannon who gets renamed to Shannon Gaines (the medical background of Shannon being a medical tech student is perfect)


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 17, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> Now I gotta do a F:NV Gunt playthrough in my free time, now.





Blackh0le said:


> >4 intelligence
> lmao
> 
> 
> ...





Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> The only companion that you can use is Arcade Gannon who gets renamed to Shannon Gaines (the medical background of Shannon being a medical tech student is perfect)


Fuck it I haven't played F:NV for years I'm gonna fire up a Gunt playthrough myself that's a great idea.
If I was still into modding I'd be tempted to make a Gunt themed Quest Mod based in Houses Casino, since the ground floors unused, but it'd be a lot of work... maybe when I have some time off for the Holidays...


----------



## Tiger Jack (Oct 17, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> Fuck it I haven't played F:NV for years I'm gonna fire up a Gunt playthrough myself that's a great idea.


Make sure you use the player.setScale command in the console for maximum Gunt roleplaying.


----------



## Kup (Oct 17, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> The only companion that you can use is Arcade Gannon who gets renamed to Shannon Gaines (the medical background of Shannon being a medical tech student is perfect)


The Jewish gay guy as Gator?

That’s fucking brilliant and fitting since Arcade will be doing all the fighting while Gunt struggles to use a 10mm properly.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 17, 2021)

Kup said:


> The Jewish gay guy as Gator?
> 
> That’s fucking brilliant and fitting since Arcade will be doing all the fighting while Gunt struggles to use a 10mm properly.


The name is even fitting GamerGator and Arcade


----------



## Kup (Oct 17, 2021)

The man at the slot machine next you asks “You ever on the Kiwi Farms?”

You turn and see this. Unable to tell which one the voice came from.


----------



## NPC304348 (Oct 17, 2021)

Kup said:


> The man at the slot machine next you asks “You ever on the Kiwi Farms?”
> 
> You turn and see this. Unable to tell which one the voice came from.
> View attachment 2634995


She rests her arm on the gunt like it’s a center console.


----------



## High Tea (Oct 17, 2021)

Kup said:


> The man at the slot machine next you asks “You ever on the Kiwi Farms?”
> 
> You turn and see this. Unable to tell which one the voice came from.
> View attachment 2634995


Manpurse present, crouching for Ralph to appear taller


----------



## Reaper King (Oct 17, 2021)

Kup said:


> The man at the slot machine next you asks “You ever on the Kiwi Farms?”
> 
> You turn and see this. Unable to tell which one the voice came from.
> View attachment 2634995


I would assume he's a kid diddler, since he's not wearing a hat that says otherwise.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 17, 2021)

Kup said:


> The man at the slot machine next you asks “You ever on the Kiwi Farms?”
> 
> You turn and see this. Unable to tell which one the voice came from.
> View attachment 2634995


These two look very appropriate in the glow of a video poker machine Ralph. Trashy af. 

Guess Ralph needs to stick to being a slot jockey momo after he got his fat ass spanked at the black Jack tables.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Oct 17, 2021)

Witnesses say the man claimed he would have made more money anyway if he HAD shit his pants.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## plgfarts (Oct 17, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> Witnesses say the man claimed he would have made more money anyway if he HAD shit his pants.
> View attachment 2635306



>Craps at the Casino

Lmao that edit took me off guard and I may have woken up the nieghbors with my laugh.


----------



## FMW13 (Oct 17, 2021)

Kup said:


> The man at the slot machine next you asks “You ever on the Kiwi Farms?”
> 
> You turn and see this. Unable to tell which one the voice came from.
> View attachment 2634995


Mansu is starting to lose his hair huh?


----------



## Kup (Oct 17, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> These two look very appropriate in the glow of a video poker machine Ralph. Trashy af.
> 
> Guess Ralph needs to stick to being a slot jockey momo after he got his fat ass spanked at the black Jack tables.


“In the casino, the cardinal rule is to keep them playing and to keep them coming back. The longer they play, the more they lose, and in the end, we get it all.”

You calling him a “momo” reminded me of another quote from that movie. Fits him like an overpriced purse.


----------



## Tims (Oct 17, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing ralph trying to pawn his "Josh moon is a kiddie Diddler" hat to Chum-Lee from pawn stars once he's so throughly felted he can't afford the plane home. "I tell you what boy, dis is a one of a kind hat from tha world famous #killstream, tha' ayy lawg Jawshua Connor Moon, that goddamn pedophile and that Karen Farms"


----------



## GaryGrey (Oct 17, 2021)

Good chance Ralph doesn't even know the basic strategy chart for Blackjack.  He also probably buys insurance.


----------



## Chris Chad (Oct 17, 2021)

Thank GOD the Ralphamale is finally BACK IN HIS ELEMENT! Shanny Janny can sleep well tonight knowing his master is having a good time and won't need a late night Discord rendezvous!


----------



## JAKL II (Oct 17, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> If I was still into modding I'd be tempted to make a Gunt themed Quest Mod based in Houses Casino, since the ground floors unused, but it'd be a lot of work... maybe when I have some time off for the Holidays...


You might run into some CTD problems with the 38's quest and protectron scripts, but if you can get the quest mod to trigger after you reach the penthouse and talk to House for the first time you might be able to pull it off.


----------



## Kup (Oct 17, 2021)

Ralph furthers the stereotype by smoking a phallus. Love how he’s using the machines now, bet he got burned at the tables HARD.

“I’m just like Tony Montana.”


----------



## SargonF00t (Oct 17, 2021)

So how many shows is Ralph not doing, whilst he is in Vegas?


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 17, 2021)

SargonF00t said:


> So how many shows is Ralph not doing, whilst he is in Vegas?


Depends on how many white rappers have free shows.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 17, 2021)

Kup said:


> View attachment 2635709
> Ralph furthers the stereotype by smoking a phallus. Love how he’s using the machines now, bet he got burned at the tables HARD.
> 
> “I’m just like Tony Montana.”


Lol. Of course, Ralph would try to show off a non-Cuban Monte Christo. What a dumb fucking wigger. Trying to show it off a $12 Nicaraguan cigar in front of slot machines is just *chef’s kiss* 

I’m sure the guy playing his social security check in the machine next to Ralph is very impressed though.


----------



## pensiveniglet (Oct 17, 2021)

Kup said:


> Ralph furthers the stereotype by smoking a phallus


Ralph feels the need to show off everything he thinks is expensive or good for some reason. Very womanly and insecure behaviour - posting photos of steak, $10 cigars and the winnings of his "free bets" on twitter.


----------



## Puck (Oct 17, 2021)

"Hey my mare noticed you from accross the playground and we really like your Fortnight lunchbox, could we interest you in some candy"


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 17, 2021)

I usually don't engage in Gambling but I have to admit the prospect of kicking Gunt's ass in a Bura game sounds fun- especially since I have alot of experience with this particular game of chance. Certainly alot more fun that betting on fucking Sportsball of all things.

Edited: Either that or Liar's Dice.


----------



## True Friend (Oct 18, 2021)

Kup said:


> View attachment 2635709
> Ralph furthers the stereotype by smoking a phallus. Love how he’s using the machines now, bet he got burned at the tables HARD.
> 
> “I’m just like Tony Montana.”


Clip your nails, Ralph


----------



## ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday (Oct 18, 2021)

Puck said:


> "Hey my mare noticed you from accross the playground and we really like your Fortnight lunchbox, could we interest you in some candy"
> View attachment 2635843


Jesus Christ, she looks like a potato man. Like her DNA is a hold over from a branch of humanity that died out 20k years ago.


----------



## TaintNothin' (Oct 18, 2021)

Imagine going to Vegas and smoking a discount cigar, because you're broke as shit.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 18, 2021)

TaintNothin' said:


> Imagine going to Vegas and smoking a discount cigar, because you're broke as shit.


He probably got a 77% off coupon for that from the hotel he was staying at.


----------



## Exceptional individualist (Oct 18, 2021)

What happens (for a second time) in Vegas….


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 18, 2021)

Correct me if I'm wrong- but didn't he have the retarded idea of doing MIAMI 2.0 OF ALL THINGS?!

So overall in 2021 he has done or is planning 2 trips to Vegas, a wedding, and Miami 2.0 (arguably a worse idea than a trillion trips to Vegas in a single year)... and he still lives in the crack shack in Virginia, right?

How in the fuck is he paying for all this shit? Does Pantsu have a trust fund or something? At one point I thought Pantsu got hired with a credible entry-level position but now she's working at Subway or some shit?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 18, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong- but didn't he have the exceptional idea of doing MIAMI 2.0 OF ALL THINGS?!
> 
> So overall in 2021 he has done or is planning 2 trips to Vegas, a wedding, and Miami 2.0 (arguably a worse idea than a trillion trips to Vegas in a single year)... and he still lives in the crack shack in Virginia, right?
> 
> How in the fuck is he paying for all this shit? Does Pantsu have a trust fund or something? At one point I thought Pantsu got hired with a credible entry-level position but now she's working at Subway or some shit?


I was about to say that he probably has some form of business credit, then remembered he's a repeat felon. Selling the Chris-Chan footage probably provided the last few visits. Anyone check his funbux account lately? @Haru Okumura?


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Oct 18, 2021)

TaintNothin' said:


> Imagine going to Vegas and smoking a discount cigar, because you're broke as shit.


If that cigar is 5 and half inches the Gunt has exceptionally small hands. He'd better keep those nails long, the transition is inevitable.


----------



## McSchlomo (Oct 18, 2021)

btw: How long has it been since ralph first accidently leaked shit from his pc while streaming? Multiple years, right? I remember the "how can I show her I've changed" stuff at least.

I get it happening once. It happens, you get embarrassed, and then you either buy a PC just for streaming or you make a fool-proof setup.

Ralph just keeps doing this. How long until he drunkenly watches some porn with a teen shitting on some fat guys face on stream?



Puck said:


> "Hey my mare noticed you from accross the playground and we really like your Fortnight lunchbox, could we interest you in some candy"
> View attachment 2635843


I see those two and it feels like they'd just ask any women in their vicinity if she'd be interested in a threesome


----------



## twozero (Oct 18, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> I was about to say that he probably has some form of business credit, then remembered he's a repeat felon. Selling the Chris-Chan footage probably provided the last few visits. Anyone check his funbux account lately? @Haru Okumura?


He probably converted all of his suicide-BTC into Makers Mark Coin too, a shame considering it hit another ATH for week close.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 18, 2021)

The missed shows start!




The crackshack has to be a hoarder stash. I don't know how you lose something you were using just last month.


----------



## Gone Ham (Oct 18, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> The missed shows start!
> View attachment 2636468
> 
> The crackshack has to be a hoarder stash. I don't know how you lose something you were using just last month.


He 100% pawned the camera for more gambling money


----------



## Empresa (Oct 18, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> The missed shows start!


Lazy bastard can't be bothered to make $80 and watch tucker clips


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 18, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> He 100% pawned the camera for more gambling money


It'd be great if he pawned it, thinking that he would totally win enough money to get it back before tonight.  If he doesn't stream again tonight, we know why.


----------



## High Tea (Oct 18, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> The missed shows start!
> View attachment 2636468
> 
> The crackshack has to be a hoarder stash. I don't know how you lose something you were using just last month.


If you don't have the camera for Sunrise, how can you do a Killstream? Exclusive content contract.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Oct 18, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> It'd be great if he pawned it, thinking that he would totally win enough money to get it back before tonight.  If he doesn't stream again tonight, we know why.



I could also see him getting a very shitty cheap camera, and then rage-coping when called out on it, that it's the most expensive camera in the city, he just hasn't gotten the settings right with his streaming gear.


----------



## Exceptional individualist (Oct 18, 2021)

Kup said:


> Ralph’s fantasy
> View attachment 2631791
> Ralph’s reality
> View attachment 2631792
> Artist’s depiction of course but I think he nailed the height/scale of the whole thing.


Ralph is neither this tall nor this thin and his head is a much wider shape.
Nailed the fantasy part though
3/10


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 18, 2021)

Sunrise Media "news" report about Mrs Ralph being thrown out of a Casino for shitting herself.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Oct 18, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> I was about to say that he probably has some form of business credit, then remembered he's a repeat felon. Selling the Chris-Chan footage probably provided the last few visits. Anyone check his funbux account lately? @Haru Okumura?


I might as well post this piece of information now.

On October 7th, Ethan unstaked and transferred all his LBC to his known exchange deposit address bb2AJWzT5dQ5AtmJKtiZskpcyWxYWEBDVp, with a total of 26,500 LBC being deposited.  At a value of $0.038, this converts to ~$1007.






			LBRY Block Explorer • Transaction
		


That nest egg must be getting pretty thin.


----------



## awol (Oct 18, 2021)

Are there any man-purse pics? I fucking hope so!! …. .(Sry if I missed them somewhere)


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 18, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> Sunrise Media "news" report about Mrs Ralph being thrown out of a Casino for shitting herself.


I don't care how much that made me laugh, it was a really shitty thing to do.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Oct 18, 2021)

I hope Ralph wins a gradual rising jackpot just to spite you.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Oct 18, 2021)

Best of luck to you at the tables, Ethan. That 50k won't spend itself!


----------



## Exceptional individualist (Oct 18, 2021)

Tell me if I'm retarded (I don't gamble so I don't know how odds and betting slips work) but does this mean that ralph risked $100 to gain $35?


----------



## Kup (Oct 18, 2021)

TrippinKahlua said:


> I hope Ralph wins a gradual rising jackpot just to spite you.


Ralph winning a jackpot means more kontent and he’d have the funds to feasibly pull off Miami 2.0. Him winning means we win, him losing means we win.


----------



## Tookie (Oct 18, 2021)

Exceptional individualist said:


> View attachment 2636762
> Tell me if I'm exceptional (I don't gamble so I don't know how odds and betting slips work) but does this mean that ralph risked $100 to gain $35?


$100? Damn. He's a legit high roller.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 18, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> I might as well post this piece of information now.
> 
> On October 7th, Ethan unstaked and transferred all his LBC to his known exchange deposit address bb2AJWzT5dQ5AtmJKtiZskpcyWxYWEBDVp, with a total of 26,500 LBC being deposited.  At a value of $0.038, this converts to ~$1007.
> 
> ...


Put it all on black!


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Oct 18, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> Craps is probably the worst thing Ralph could pick, imo, or maybe Roulette.
> The chance for Gunt to loose a shit ton very quickly is exponentially greater than cards, considering Ralphs thin skin and short temper, if he starts losing and feels he's losing face he will double down, because he's the Ralphamale, he's a winner, this attitude plus alcohol stewing his low IQ brain and affecting his concentration, something like craps would be a disaster for him.
> He'd be better sticking with Blackjack tbh.
> Or Poker. At least there's some skill in Poker. Craps is pure chance, it's literally a crap shoot.
> View attachment 2634667


Just play roulette and bet on black or red. That's probably the highest odds for someone who doesn't t know what they're doing. Gunt knows what he's doing though. If only he could stream himself playing.


----------



## RandoMcFunbags (Oct 18, 2021)

Exceptional individualist said:


> View attachment 2636762
> Tell me if I'm exceptional (I don't gamble so I don't know how odds and betting slips work) but does this mean that ralph risked $100 to gain $35?


You're basically right. So, when you are going to bet, you look at two things the line (what the team has to win by or are getting if they are the underdog) and the payline (in this case the +135 number). If the payline is minus, that means you would have to bet that much to make $100 back. If the payline is positive, you win that amount if you bet $100. So, in this case, Ralph bet $100 on a payline of +135, so he won $135, so he won a net of $35. If the payline was reversed, say it was -135, you would need to bet $135 to make $100. It does seem like he made only $35, but that is based on the information we have here. This doesn't take into account if he 'juiced' the bet, which would have made him more off the payout. 

From what I have seen in his betting escapades, Ralph seems to make a lot of safe bets that have really small payouts when it comes to his sports betting. So, in his mind, he is only risking $100 to make a small net profit. However, over time these small bets can add up, especially if you start to have a losing streak. This is only based on a little information that I know about betting that was taught to me a long time ago.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 18, 2021)

Neigh said:


> If only he could stream himself playing.


The beauty of Ralph's gambling is that we'll know if he wins big because he will have to brag about it, his silence is very telling though.


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 18, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> I might as well post this piece of information now.
> 
> On October 7th, Ethan unstaked and transferred all his LBC to his known exchange deposit address bb2AJWzT5dQ5AtmJKtiZskpcyWxYWEBDVp, with a total of 26,500 LBC being deposited.  At a value of $0.038, this converts to ~$1007.
> 
> ...


Amazing to me that Odysee staff keep supporting him while he pisses in their face.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (Oct 18, 2021)

Exceptional individualist said:


> View attachment 2636762
> Tell me if I'm exceptional (I don't gamble so I don't know how odds and betting slips work) but does this mean that ralph risked $100 to gain $35?


Indeed, gotta take wins anywhere you can get them.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 18, 2021)

Kup said:


> Ralph winning a jackpot means more kontent and he’d have the funds to feasibly pull off Miami 2.0. Him winning means we win, him losing means we win.


If Miami 2.0 doesn't have Warski there to throw a bag of ice that's practically a solid block on The Ralph and later give us anything as legendary and enduring as "STAY!  BACK!" then what's even the use?


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 18, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Put it all on black!


"Always bet on black!"

- Wesley Snipes, Passenger 57


----------



## Beavis (Oct 18, 2021)

Exceptional individualist said:


> View attachment 2636762
> Tell me if I'm exceptional (I don't gamble so I don't know how odds and betting slips work) but does this mean that ralph risked $100 to gain $35?


Ralph bet $100 to win $135. He got $235 back minus whatever vig the casino charged. He’s definitely the type to crow about the one bet he win while not telling you about the five he lost.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 18, 2021)

Exceptional individualist said:


> View attachment 2636762
> Tell me if I'm exceptional (I don't gamble so I don't know how odds and betting slips work) but does this mean that ralph risked $100 to gain $35?


Stunning $35 win, very brave, Adrienne.
I can dig into my old wallets and jackets to find more money.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Oct 18, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is poor and lives in a shack.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Oct 18, 2021)

How much will the Gunt loose in Vegas?


----------



## Beavis (Oct 18, 2021)

HarveySperg41 said:


> How much will the Gunt loose in Vegas?


Enough to get another free hotel room.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 18, 2021)

How long are The Ralphs in Vegas?


----------



## Kup (Oct 18, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Amazing to me that Odysee staff keep supporting him while he pisses in their face.


Funny you should mention Odysee, my Grandma is big into alternative media and name-dropped Odysee at the dinner table the other day coincidentally. She talked about it’s merits and whatnot, then afterwards I pulled her aside and asked her how she felt that Odysee actively supports this man and showed her the clip of him threatening to shart again.

“Who is this man?!” She asked in disgust.

“That’s the saviour of the white race, right there.”


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 18, 2021)

Kup said:


> Funny you should mention Odysee My Grandma is big into alternative media and name-dropped Odysee at the dinner table the other day coincidentally. She talked about it’s merits and whatnot, then afterwards I pulled her aside and asked her how she felt that Odysee actively supports this man and showed her the clip of him threatening to shart again.
> 
> “Who is this man?!” She asked in disgust.
> 
> “That’s the saviour of the white race, right there.”


Please don’t tell me your grandmother is part of Warskis flock of hens?


----------



## Xolanite (Oct 18, 2021)

Kup said:


> Funny you should mention Odysee My Grandma is big into alternative media and name-dropped Odysee at the dinner table the other day coincidentally. She talked about it’s merits and whatnot, then afterwards I pulled her aside and asked her how she felt that Odysee actively supports this man and showed her the clip of him threatening to shart again.
> 
> “Who is this man?!” She asked in disgust.
> 
> “That’s the saviour of the white race, right there.”


Poor grandma.
also, this feels like a copypasta.


----------



## Telemeter (Oct 18, 2021)

Ralph is going to own us so hard with all those bets!


----------



## Kup (Oct 18, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Please don’t tell me your grandmother is part of Warskis flock of hens?


No, but she did support Rebel Media before I let her in that it was a scam.


Xolanite said:


> Poor grandma.
> also, this feels like a copypasta.


Not a copypasta, I don’t think a lot of people have Grandmothers who are easily lured to social media alternatives. That would be a very niche copypasta.


----------



## High Tea (Oct 18, 2021)

Kup said:


> No, but she did support Rebel Media before I let her in that it was a scam.
> 
> Not a copypasta, I don’t think a lot of people have Grandmothers who are easily lured to social media alternatives. That would be a very niche copypasta.


Normie Republican media like Fox and the Blaze have been directing people to alternatives like Rumble and Odysee for anti lockdown, Covid and vaccine videos.


----------



## Kup (Oct 18, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Normie Republican media like Fox and the Blaze have been directing people to alternatives like Rumble and Odysee for anti lockdown, Covid and vaccine videos.


News to me, I only watch the Killstream for my news, as all gunt-fearing Americans should.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Oct 19, 2021)

Exceptional individualist said:


> View attachment 2636762
> Tell me if I'm exceptional (I don't gamble so I don't know how odds and betting slips work) but does this mean that ralph risked $100 to gain $35?


35% winnings would be pretty solid if he's worked out the win/loss averages for every team and bets according to a good system.

That's way too much work and math for our little Gunty, though, so he's more than likely just pissing the money away.


----------



## veri (Oct 19, 2021)

Kup said:


> Not a copypasta, I don’t think a lot of people have Grandmothers who are easily lured to social media alternatives. That would be a very niche copypasta.


i’ve heard odysee name dropped on those republican radio stations my family listens to a few times so it’s definitely becoming more well known


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 19, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> i’ve heard odysee name dropped on those republican radio stations my family listens to a few times so it’s definitely becoming more well known


some random boardgame channel i followed uses it for some reason and had a while before gunt. 



Kup said:


> Funny you should mention Odysee My Grandma is big into alternative media and name-dropped Odysee at the dinner table the other day coincidentally. She talked about it’s merits and whatnot, then afterwards I pulled her aside and asked her how she felt that Odysee actively supports this man and showed her the clip of him threatening to shart again.
> 
> “Who is this man?!” She asked in disgust.
> 
> “That’s the saviour of the white race, right there.”


i love that you got such visceral disgust from just a clip of ralph being himself and angry, not even a clip where he actually does something immoral. see pig normal people are just disgusted by you and you know this, its why you surround yourself with guntlickers clout chasers and beg the two tards who watch you to come with, miami trip you went blond hoping to get out there but you just sat there in your room depressed because everyone in the public laughed at you or was disgusted by your taint smell and swamp ass going commando in the humidity of floridian heat. you deserve to be alone and youll be alone forever barring any fake relationships of convenience you can contrive with other farm animals or pond scum eating gaytors who even he wants off your show and is slowly zidanning himself.


----------



## byuu (Oct 19, 2021)

Imagine talking to your relatives about autistic internet shit like the Gunt. 
Where did the world go wrong?


----------



## Kup (Oct 19, 2021)

byuu said:


> Imagine talking to your relatives about autistic internet shit like the Gunt.
> Where did the world go wrong?


Normally I don’t, but her speaking so highly of Odysee compelled me to do so. I’d done it before when she spoke highly of Rebel Media and showed her the leaked recording of old Ezra.

I couldn’t help myself.


----------



## Wazzupnerds (Oct 19, 2021)

I wonder if Ralph actually plays cards or is too stupid to know how to play.


----------



## True Friend (Oct 19, 2021)

Wazzupnerds said:


> I wonder if Ralph actually plays cards or is too stupid to know how to play.


One look at any stream where he's played a vidya will answer that.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Oct 19, 2021)

Wazzupnerds said:


> I wonder if Ralph actually plays cards or is too stupid to know how to play.


Does Poker Night at the Inventory count?


----------



## Haru Okumura (Oct 19, 2021)

Ethan no-showed today and it seems like this is why:




Tweet / https://archive.md/SaqqU


----------



## Wazzupnerds (Oct 19, 2021)

Maybe don't be a giant fuckup with a history of destruction


----------



## Sailor (Oct 19, 2021)

Is Godwinson's tale of The Golden Suitcase coming true?


----------



## veri (Oct 19, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan no-showed today and it seems like this is why:
> 
> View attachment 2640236
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/SaqqU


i briefly looked into that website and found this 

so i think the hotel just turned him down for having shit credit. lol.


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Oct 19, 2021)

Ralph, if you were a real high roller, a measly $2800 wouldn't hold you back from winning big in Vegas. What a loser.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Oct 19, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan no-showed today and it seems like this is why:
> 
> View attachment 2640236
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/SaqqU


Literally five feet tall is making it up.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Oct 19, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan no-showed today and it seems like this is why:
> 
> View attachment 2640236
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/SaqqU


Hotel reservations?

But, I thought the Ralphamale was here on a comped stay because he was such a mark high roller? Also, $2800? Aren't hotel rooms in Vegas dirt fucking cheap? I've heard flying and staying in Vegas is extremely subsidized cause they whole goal is to get addicts into casinos.

Also, I guess it's safe to assume that Ralph's $135 win on the 'Boys was his only win of note if he's clawing at that $2800 dollars.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (Oct 19, 2021)

Wazzupnerds said:


> I wonder if Ralph actually plays cards or is too stupid to know how to play.


I believe he is so dumb that he would even manage to hold the cards up side down.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 19, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan no-showed today and it seems like this is why:
> 
> View attachment 2640236
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/SaqqU


Who wants to bet this is how he's covering his "I sold my camera to gamble more then bought a bunch of useless broken, overpriced pawn shop shit to try and pretend I didn't and didn't get my money back"?

Using that same great customer tone you use with SecureServer, Gator and Rand, I hope.


----------



## Tookie (Oct 19, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan no-showed today and it seems like this is why:
> 
> View attachment 2640236
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/SaqqU


Is this stupid wigger really blowing $2800 on hotel rooms? Go use that money to buy some fucking index funds and gold trusts for your children, you stupid irresponsible scumbag.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Oct 19, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I'm afraid you forgot the part where Ralph went to the FBI office with his lawyer to destroy that evil Jawsh Moon once and for all.


You mean where he went to the FBI to talk to his handler, right? I mean, we all understand at this point that Ralph is clearly an informant, right? *RIGHT?*


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 19, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan no-showed today and it seems like this is why:
> 
> View attachment 2640236
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/SaqqU


$2800 for Hotel ? This guy is so bad with money


----------



## Polyboros2 (Oct 19, 2021)

Cherenkovblue said:


> You mean where he went to the FBI to talk to his handler, right? I mean, we all understand at this point that Ralph is clearly an informant, right? *RIGHT?*


Informant on what? How many strippers Dick Masterson brags about banging? His fanbase is insignificant, his close confidants are Gator and May. Just cause he can get glowies on his show doesn't mean he's one too. He has nothing to offer to an intelligence organization.

On another subject, something I forgot but glad to put out there before Ralph did. We know he gets super insecure and/or contrarian over stuff Null calls him out on. What are the Vegas odds on Ralph going back to the Frank Sinatra grill to drop another $84 on a plain slab of beef to spite Null vs Ralph showing off a much fancier steak cause Null's call out got to him?


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Oct 19, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> Informant on what? How many strippers Dick Masterson brags about banging? His fanbase is insignificant, his close confidants are Gator and May. Just cause he can get glowies on his show doesn't mean he's one too. He has nothing to offer to an intelligence organization.


The same could be said for Hal Turner. You remember him, right? Everyone's favorite bigmouth that trolls loved to fuck with. He had a sizable audience at one point before pissing it all away. The Gunt, too, once had a sizable audience during the height of GamerGate. He was booking guests left and right. In short, I'm saying he's another Hal Turner: A turd who wound up selling out to the feds to avoid trouble, and fed them everything he had on the alt right.

There is, of course, one surefire way to find out: Pull his call detail records for the last few years and see if he's been making or receiving calls on the regular from an FBI field office. Where's a stupid ween when you need one?


Polyboros2 said:


> On another subject, something I forgot but glad to put out there before Ralph did. We know he gets super insecure and/or contrarian over stuff Null calls him out on. What are the Vegas odds on Ralph going back to the Frank Sinatra grill to drop another $84 on a plain slab of beef to spite Null vs Ralph showing off a much fancier steak cause Null's call out got to him?


See, if you really want him to do this, then Null needs to show him up with a much better steak as part of a complete meal, including wine, for substantially less, and just rub his snout in it.


----------



## donjulio (Oct 19, 2021)

Cherenkovblue said:


> See, if you really want him to do this, then Null needs to show him up with a much better steak as part of a complete meal, including wine, for substantially less, and just rub his snout in it.



He should do it every week, just take a nice well lit picture of a well prepared juicy steak with a bread roll and a side of steamed vegetables. Pair It with a good wine. Hell, We can all do it. In my experience local butchers (stand alone, not within a super market) have great Cuts of meat for sale all the time.


----------



## Sammich (Oct 19, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan no-showed today and it seems like this is why:
> 
> View attachment 2640236
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/SaqqU


I went to a nice (ish) resort in cancun for my honeymoon, stayed 10 days all inclusive and it was only a tad over 2k for everything, plane included.  It was a few years ago, but not too long ago.  What the fuck is this idiot doing?


----------



## The Wokest (Oct 19, 2021)

Okay Ralph you are not supposed to book your room online when you stay in Vegas.
There's dozens of fancy Hotel & Casino establishments that will open their legs and hand you the keys to a pretty good room for DIRT CHEAP if they see the right kind of person

Here's your starter pack:




In summary lobby employees are trained to cut hotel deals to the type of customers that will make up for it by being retarded and blow a lot of money in their casino (that's you Ralph! you already meet those conditions you just don't look like it) It's pretty common and they all fucking do it.
Just dress up and go to the fucking reception try something like "Good evening [Sweetheart] if female/tranny - [Handsome] Otherwise (don't be afraid to sound gay) Me and my lovely lady who is not a horse here would like a room for X nights. Do you have anything available?

But not looking and acting like whitoid redneck trailerthrash is too hard isn't it, even if you can drop the act after they give you the keys.


----------



## PhoBingas (Oct 19, 2021)

Did Ralph do a morning show today? If he missed it, that almost confirms he pawned his "new camera" to gamble more.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Oct 19, 2021)

Looks like the Ralphamale is going to have to wait another 7-10 days to get his money back. Is Gunt Vegas 2 going to be cancelled Ralphabros?  

I guess not, looks like this may have been from Gunt Vegas 1. Might explain he was going back expecting another windfall. $2800 on one hotel alone - didn't he relocate? - means he must have spent so much fucking money. What an idiot.


----------



## veri (Oct 19, 2021)

The Wokest said:


> Here's your starter pack:


forget that, all he needs is the 900 dollar man purse. the receptionist only needs to see that to know that ralph is the perfect type to give a “free” 2 week stay.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 19, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> View attachment 2640997
> Looks like the Ralphamale is going to have to wait another 7-10 days to get his money back. Is Gunt Vegas 2 going to be cancelled Ralphabros?
> View attachment 2641014
> I guess not, looks like this may have been from Gunt Vegas 1. Might explain he was going back expecting another windfall. $2800 on one hotel alone - didn't he relocate? - means he must have spent so much fucking money. What an idiot.


It’s just obvious Ralph is hard up for cash and was counting on getting a refund on some booking he made. I actually wonder if he tried some shady shit and figured he could get his money back or cash back that he never had to begin with. Either he planned this trip thinking he’d have his hands on this or he’s lost so much he now desperately needs it or isn’t going to have anymore money to piss away. 

Vegas has def been spanking Reeethan’s ass hard the last few days either way. Queen May must be so proud of her Kang.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 19, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Ethan no-showed today and it seems like this is why:
> 
> View attachment 2640236
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/SaqqU


$2800? how does he have that much to drop on a week's stay? didn't this faggot say it was a free trip?

Also how badly did he get fucked on a room? even a nice room (king size-suite) on the strip at MGM or Mandalay isn't even close to $2800 for 7 days, you're all right this is probably from his stay during the summer, that makes more sense for labor day weekend trip than now. unless he decided to book a top-tier room, $2800 is insane unless its some 10 day Friday-monday thing. 



MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s just obvious Ralph is hard up for cash and was counting on getting a refund on some booking he made. I actually wonder if he tried some shady shit and figured he could get his money back or cash back that he never had to begin with. Either he planned this trip thinking he’d have his hands on this or he’s lost so much he now desperately needs it or isn’t going to have anymore money to piss away.
> 
> Vegas has def been spanking Reeethan’s ass hard the last few days either way. Queen May must be so proud of her Kang.


gambler's golden rule : never talk about your losses. 

i bet he's begging Gator for money right now. Hopefully Ethan already reached out to Dick. asking money from a Mexican Jew is a great way for him to completely blacklist you from their life.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 19, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> $2800? how does he have that much to drop on a week's stay? didn't this faggot say it was a free trip?
> 
> Also how badly did he get fucked on a room? even a nice room (king size-suite) on the strip at MGM or Mandalay isn't even close to $2800 for 7 days, you're all right this is probably from his stay during the summer, that makes more sense for labor day weekend trip than now. unless he decided to book a top-tier room, $2800 is insane unless its some 10 day Friday-monday thing.
> 
> ...


I’d bet he tried to rent a house for his big stay in Vegas in August to try and lure his “friends” to come party with him. However nobody wanted to actually come party in Vegas Baby! with Reeethan and so he canceled the booking because nobody was going to come nor chip in to help pay for the “party house” he booked. 

I’d bet some ppl originally planned to come thinking they could crash for free at the house, but once Reeethan started hitting them up for some cash to cover the booking they LOL No. It would explain why Ethan spent most of the trip alone in shitty hotels. All his grand plans fell through.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 19, 2021)

Cherenkovblue said:


> The same could be said for Hal Turner. You remember him, right? Everyone's favorite bigmouth that trolls loved to fuck with. He had a sizable audience at one point before pissing it all away. The Gunt, too, once had a sizable audience during the height of GamerGate. He was booking guests left and right. In short, I'm saying he's another Hal Turner: A turd who wound up selling out to the feds to avoid trouble, and fed them everything he had on the alt right.
> 
> There is, of course, one surefire way to find out: Pull his call detail records for the last few years and see if he's been making or receiving calls on the regular from an FBI field office. Where's a stupid ween when you need one?
> 
> See, if you really want him to do this, then Null needs to show him up with a much better steak as part of a complete meal, including wine, for substantially less, and just rub his snout in it.


The only Alt right spergs Ralph could hand the Feds info on are Rand, Larry and Dingo and at least 2 of them are useless people who will do nothing. I don’t know enough about Larry to comment on him but his TRS show HateHouse is entertaining.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 19, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’d bet he tried to rent a house for his big stay in Vegas in August to try and lure his “friends” to come party with him. However nobody wanted to actually come party in Vegas Baby! with Reeethan and so he canceled the booking because nobody was going to come nor chip in to help pay for the “party house” he booked.
> 
> I’d bet some ppl originally planned to come thinking they could crash for free at the house, but once Reeethan started hitting them up for some cash to cover the booking they LOL No. It would explain why Ethan spent most of the trip alone in shitty hotels. All his grand plans fell through.


that makes sense, although that makes me wonder who figured out the logistics of the Knoxville trip, although there's a 99% shot its Zidan. it probably helped that there was a central event separate from everything else that people would want to watch, just the headline of two c-list youtube streamers fighting in a professional MMA Match would get people to come and see whats going on. like only a quarter of the e-celebs that went stayed at ethan's house then too. Plus it was announced months ahead of time on the top youtube streaming late night show and the next 5 other late night streaming shows. 

Ethan's vegas trip was announced on a twitter account and a show watched by less than 400 people/bots. there was no major event there either. just hanging out with ethan at vegas, which anyone that paid attention to Ethans livestreaming adventures knew would be boring as shit.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Oct 19, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> $2800? how does he have that much to drop on a week's stay? didn't this faggot say it was a free trip?
> 
> Also how badly did he get fucked on a room? even a nice room (king size-suite) on the strip at MGM or Mandalay isn't even close to $2800 for 7 days, you're all right this is probably from his stay during the summer, that makes more sense for labor day weekend trip than now. unless he decided to book a top-tier room, $2800 is insane unless its some 10 day Friday-monday thing.





MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’d bet he tried to rent a house for his big stay in Vegas in August to try and lure his “friends” to come party with him. However nobody wanted to actually come party in Vegas Baby! with Reeethan and so he canceled the booking because nobody was going to come nor chip in to help pay for the “party house” he booked.
> 
> I’d bet some ppl originally planned to come thinking they could crash for free at the house, but once Reeethan started hitting them up for some cash to cover the booking they LOL No. It would explain why Ethan spent most of the trip alone in shitty hotels. All his grand plans fell through.



If were working off the assumption that this has been tied up since the first trip, $2800 makes a lot more sense. He was there for almost 3 weeks, right? That works out to be little more than a hundred a night.


----------



## Kup (Oct 19, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’d bet he tried to rent a house for his big stay in Vegas in August to try and lure his “friends” to come party with him. However nobody wanted to actually come party in Vegas Baby! with Reeethan and so he canceled the booking because nobody was going to come nor chip in to help pay for the “party house” he booked.
> 
> I’d bet some ppl originally planned to come thinking they could crash for free at the house, but once Reeethan started hitting them up for some cash to cover the booking they LOL No. It would explain why Ethan spent most of the trip alone in shitty hotels. All his grand plans fell through.


A Ralph streamer-house in Vegas? Oh my, guess such a miracle is too much for our clownworld.

That would’ve been the funniest fucking thing ever, Ralph and his mentally fucked friends in one house. The kontent that would’ve provided would put “DO I LOOK 5’1 BITCH?!” to shame.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 20, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> Informant on what? How many strippers Dick Masterson brags about banging? His fanbase is insignificant, his close confidants are Gator and May. Just cause he can get glowies on his show doesn't mean he's one too. He has nothing to offer to an intelligence organization.



Remember that multi-thousand dollar bitcoin donation Nick Fuentes, a bunch of other "America First" streamers, and Ze Guntmeister got prior to a autistic french brony groyper's suicide? According to the testimony of the (now deceased) John McAfee- he got those funds from different Atomwaffen cells active across the EU- including groups actively commiting war crimes in Donbass. Nick Fuentes then proceeded to make a shady backroom deal with Donald Trump to use Monero transactions from said groups overseas to organize the January 6th riot. Nick and Gunt's motivation was to see dead senators. Donald Trump's motivation was the fact he was a sore fucking loser and crybaby. the FBI then froze Nick Fuentes' Bank Account and put him and many others in the America First grift on the no-fly list as part of the initial investigation, and the FBI is in fact working in tandem with the CIA (who aren't even supposed to be operating within US borders) on this investigation and prosecution efforts due to the fact Donald Trump himself started an initiative to recognize White Nationalist groups in the EU as Foreign Terrorist organizations on the same level as Al Qaeda and ISIS.

TL;DR- Trump, Nick Fuentes, and Gunt are FUBAR. Gunt especially...


----------



## Cow Poly (Oct 20, 2021)

at least ralph is having fun in Vegas what are you losers doing tonight?


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Oct 20, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> at least ralph is having fun in Vegas what are you losers doing tonight?


Cleaning my guns that I can legally own and watching a movie.


----------



## Kup (Oct 20, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> at least ralph is having fun in Vegas what are you losers doing tonight?


Watching the shart clip on a loop in a dimly lit hotel room.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 20, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> at least ralph is having fun in Vegas what are you losers doing tonight?


Reading Andrew Yang's UBI Manifesto and scheming about how to weaponize my non-felon ability to vote to increase the chances of me getting a routine UBI payment in the mail I can then spend on ether more guns I am legally allowed to own or gold and silver that will hold value after the idiots running the US government and economy crash everything into the ground while listening to #Guntwave remixes


----------



## 412-L (Oct 20, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> Witnesses say the man claimed he would have made more money anyway if he HAD shit his pants.
> View attachment 2635306



I've made some minor improvements.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 20, 2021)

Tweet | Archive
Turns out he was a big fan of the show:

Tweet | Archive

Peak male physique:


----------



## Sammich (Oct 20, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2642000
> Tweet | Archive
> Turns out he was a big fan of the show:
> View attachment 2642001
> ...


wonder what that twenty dollar bill is about and..  ENHANCE


----------



## Pill Cosby (Oct 20, 2021)

I’ve gone through this thread and all I see if Ralph winning. Booking.com taking his money? Ralph will use his expertise to get his money back an sincere apology - broke dick Joshua Moon has never booked a trip on booking.com

Ralph 1 - 0 Josh

Ralph going to Vegas a second time? How many times has Josh gone? None Ralph is winning again

Ralph 2 - 0 Josh

Ralph has one child and another on the way, the first child when that child gets older he can look back on archives of the killstream and see how perfect his father is; second will be born soon and although they both will have to fight over Ralph’s amazing wealth which they will inherit. Josh does not have kids so Ralph is winning again. 

Ralph 4 - 0 Josh

Friends with Dick Masterson… Josh fell out with Dick

Ralph 5 - 0 Josh

As you can see Ralph is winning all the time. I could go on but I’m typing this on my phone.


----------



## 6thRanger (Oct 20, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2642000
> Tweet | Archive
> Turns out he was a big fan of the show:
> View attachment 2642001
> ...


His weight loss is going better than I thought. He may just live to see Xander's tenth birthday on social media if he keeps it up.

To me the gambling addiction completes Ralph. He is the ultimate white nigger. Sargon was completely correct.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 20, 2021)

$2800? Colour me impressed!
Did he rent a penthouse for his "bachelor's party", and cancelled?




Hot tub on a balcony? We know the engagement party never happened because the aftermath of a tsunami in Vegas was never in the news.  




Or, he was there for 3 weeks which is 21 days, so $133.33 a day, reasonable until you realise decent rooms can be had for less than $80.

Living like a King. Here's a good investment, just overdraft and gamble, you see, You're a winner and a king, you'll win big and pay back the over drafted money.
Christ is king!


----------



## coofcops (Oct 20, 2021)

Sammich said:


> wonder what that twenty dollar bill is about



$20 for a picture, probably. I've never really heard his name, but he has a pretty impressive wiki entry and was friends with Hedberg.


----------



## SargonF00t (Oct 20, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2642000
> Tweet | Archive
> Turns out he was a big fan of the show:
> View attachment 2642001
> ...


So Tom Rhodes must be 5'3"


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen (Oct 20, 2021)

I HAVE DEFINITIVE PROOF RALPH IS LESS THAN 5'1:


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 20, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen said:


> I HAVE DEFINITIVE PROOF RALPH IS LESS THAN 5'1:
> 
> View attachment 2642257
> 
> View attachment 2642258


I bet Ralph decided to pay for a photo when he realized Tom was so short. He finally found a man he could stand beside and not look like a dwarf.


----------



## byuu (Oct 20, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I bet Ralph decided to pay for a photo when he realized Tom was 5’1. He finally found a man he could stand beside and not look like a dwarf.


I bet he got the photo for free because Tom was so amazed to meet someone even smaller than him.
Another W for Ralph.


----------



## Snappy Jappy (Oct 20, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen said:


> I HAVE DEFINITIVE PROOF RALPH IS LESS THAN 5'1:
> 
> View attachment 2642257
> 
> View attachment 2642258


Holy shit, I always thought it was a bit of a meme that Ralph was 5'1. He actually is 5'1!!!!!!


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 20, 2021)

byuu said:


> I bet he got the photo for free because Tom was so amazed to meet someone even smaller than him.
> Another W for Ralph.


Funny he didn’t bother to bring his Queen and fetus princess, no? Wasn’t he supposed to be taking May out for a dinner and show? We didn’t even get a photo of a $80 piece of meat.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Oct 20, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Funny he didn’t bother to bring his Queen and fetus princess, no? Wasn’t he supposed to be taking May out for a dinner and show? We didn’t even get a photo of a $80 piece of meat.






It was In-N-Out.


----------



## Kup (Oct 20, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> View attachment 2642661
> 
> It was In-N-Out.


Only the best for his queen, a real man would’ve bought her/it a plain cut of beef at the finest tourist trap.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 20, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> View attachment 2642661
> 
> It was In-N-Out.


Yeah, $8 meat. May didn’t rate his big $20 splurge paying for an after-show photo with some 1990’s stand up comedian. He was all dressed up in a XXXL pink polo and Gucci man purse too.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 20, 2021)

No $84 side of plain beef? Everytime I take a chick out, we go to a steakhouse, not a fucking burger joint.

Anyways, I find it funny how Ralph is spending a massive amount of time sperging out about Fai-Fai on his vacation. 
Family court arc inc!


----------



## RussianParasite (Oct 20, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> No $84 side of plain beef? Everytime I take a chick out, we go to a steakhouse, not a fucking burger joint.
> 
> Anyways, I find it funny how Ralph is spending a massive amount of time sperging out about Fai-Fai on his vacation.
> Family court arc inc!
> View attachment 2642681


Enjoy those child support payments you massive faggot. Ralph will always look at a situation, see the best and worst choice, and then somehow pick an option that was even worse than the worst apparent option.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 20, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> No $84 side of plain beef? Everytime I take a chick out, we go to a steakhouse, not a fucking burger joint.
> 
> Anyways, I find it funny how Ralph is spending a massive amount of time sperging out about Fai-Fai on his vacation.
> Family court arc inc!
> View attachment 2642681


He’s got an idea for a “make me a daddy” legal fund grift. Dude is broke as fuck. Daddy needs to feed the slots! Just like the state of Virginia has to pay for the medical care for the kween and fetus princess because Ralph sure can’t afford it. 


RussianParasite said:


> Enjoy those child support payments you massive faggot. Ralph will always look at a situation, see the best and worst choice, and then somehow pick an option that was even worse than the worst apparent option.


He’s just looking for a way to grift money from the few retards who follow him. All he has to do is file a affidavit of paternity with the court - cost nothing. No need for a legal fund. The idea of him then trying to fight for custody is  hilarious and an obvious scam. No doubt Ralph would use his son to scam money, even a few hundred bucks.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 20, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen said:


> I HAVE DEFINITIVE PROOF RALPH IS LESS THAN 5'1:
> 
> View attachment 2642257
> 
> View attachment 2642258


I was right, he is 4,11" !!!


----------



## Pill Cosby (Oct 20, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> No $84 side of plain beef? Everytime I take a chick out, we go to a steakhouse, not a fucking burger joint.


What a looser. I normally take chicks to KFC. The trick is to keep expectations low and when you do decide to go somewhere nice like an all you can eat buffet they will appreciate it more.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Oct 20, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen said:


> I HAVE DEFINITIVE PROOF RALPH IS LESS THAN 5'1:
> 
> View attachment 2642257
> 
> View attachment 2642258


DO I LOOK FIVE ONE, BITCH?!
Yes Ethan, you look _verifiably _5' 1"


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 20, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen said:


> I HAVE DEFINITIVE PROOF RALPH IS LESS THAN 5'1:
> 
> View attachment 2642257
> 
> View attachment 2642258








						Tom Rhodes - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Faked Wikipedia cap. No mention of his height on the actual page, and the page hasn't be modified since August so there's no chance Ralph somehow removed it if you believe he'd think of that. Don't make fake evidence, faggot.

And to the people in the thread, at least check a source instead of blindly believing it like a bunch of retards.


----------



## Tiger Jack (Oct 20, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> No $84 side of plain beef? Everytime I take a chick out, we go to a steakhouse, not a fucking burger joint.
> 
> Anyways, I find it funny how Ralph is spending a massive amount of time sperging out about Fai-Fai on his vacation.
> Family court arc inc!
> View attachment 2642681


Why would you need a legal fund, Ralph? Surely you're able to afford a nice, fancy lawyer with all the money you're winning?


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 20, 2021)

Polyboros2 said:


> View attachment 2642661
> 
> It was In-N-Out.


100% Pantsu will take 3 bites and then Ralph will eat the rest, including his own double double meal.
He's gonna win that weight loss contest!


----------



## twozero (Oct 20, 2021)

Tiger Jack said:


> Why would you need a legal fund, Ralph? Surely you're able to afford a nice, fancy lawyer with all the money you're winning?


No lawyer required, the judge is a close personal friend and fan of the Killstream! The legal fund is for purse procurement and HRT to look fierce for court.


----------



## break these cuffs (Oct 20, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> Enjoy those child support payments you massive faggot. Ralph will always look at a situation, see the best and worst choice, and then somehow pick an option that was even worse than the worst apparent option.


Gunt isn't going to make any child support payments. She isn't even going to go through with gaining parental rights. This is just mouthing off for her paypigs to get a dopamine hit from social media. I bet the $2800 she's out is the source of this seething and not the Vickers clan's needling. I'm not even convinced their twitter sperging was bait. Why waste money getting and then violating an order? Oh wait, they're a family of lolcows. That might just be par for the course. I hope he does go through with it, but I'm not optimistic. Anyone have any experience with Virginia's or California's child support system? States will work together to enforce support orders.

The funniest outcome would be Gunt moving to California to take full advantage of whatever visitation rights she might get and cleaning up his life so he can be a thorn in the side of that retarded family for decades to come. I can but dream.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Oct 20, 2021)

Let's look at our week so far:

Monday morning: Cancellation
Monday evening: Show
Tuesday morning: No-show
Tuesday evening: Cancellation
Wednesday morning: No-show

It really brings to mind this bold statement from his last Vegas trip:


----------



## High Tea (Oct 20, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> Tom Rhodes - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how accurate this site is, but it says Tom Rhodes is 6 feet. If anyone has access to an actor's audition database it would be a little more accurate (take what is given, subtract a couple centimeters). Because he's worked in television, that would be included with his headshot.


Haru Okumura said:


> Let's look at our week so far:
> 
> Monday morning: Cancellation
> Monday evening: Show
> ...


Did anyone think he would have the show? He could do it on a laptop or phone without visuals. This is a vacation. He didn't want to tell his subscribers he is taking two vacations in as many months.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 20, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> Tom Rhodes - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you even be on this site and not recognize everyone having fun with an obvious troll/ joke?


----------



## Jack Awful (Oct 20, 2021)

High Tea said:


> I don't know how accurate this site is, but it says Tom Rhodes is 6 feet. If anyone has access to an actor's audition database it would be a little more accurate (take what is given, subtract a couple centimeters). Because he's worked in television, that would be included with his headshot.


Unlikely, even in Ralph's BEST case scenario of 5'4, that would make Tom AT MOST 5'5-ish. So, unless he got his legs blown off like Cotton Hill since that was posted, I'm gonna say it's a mistake.


----------



## Kup (Oct 20, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> Gunt isn't going to make any child support payments. She isn't even going to go through with gaining parental rights. This is just mouthing off for her paypigs to get a dopamine hit from social media. I bet the $2800 she's out is the source of this seething and not the Vickers clan's needling. I'm not even convinced their twitter sperging was bait. Why waste money getting and then violating an order? Oh wait, they're a family of lolcows. That might just be par for the course. I hope he does go through with it, but I'm not optimistic. Anyone have any experience with Virginia's or California's child support system? States will work together to enforce support orders.
> 
> The funniest outcome would be Gunt moving to California to take full advantage of whatever visitation rights she might get and cleaning up his life so he can be a thorn in the side of that exceptional family for decades to come. I can but dream.


Ralph getting clean out of spite just to torment a family is one of the best possible outcomes tbh. I could see him moving across the street just to harass Vickers on a daily basis.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 20, 2021)

High Tea said:


> I don't know how accurate this site is, but it says Tom Rhodes is 6 feet. If anyone has access to an actor's audition database it would be a little more accurate (take what is given, subtract a couple centimeters). Because he's worked in television, that would be included with his headshot.
> 
> Did anyone think he would have the show? He could do it on a laptop or phone without visuals. This is a vacation. He didn't want to tell his subscribers he is taking two vacations in as many months.


I did some quick google-fu earlier and there does seem to be another Tom Rhodes who was on Masterchef, and is in his 20s or something. Couldn't find anything about the comedian's height.


----------



## High Tea (Oct 20, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> I did some quick google-fu earlier and there does seem to be another Tom Rhodes who was on Masterchef, and is in his 20s or something. Couldn't find anything about the comedian's height.


That's why I double checked the biography and it matches the Wikipedia and IMDB of the comedian. Wikispro is the only site that mentioned the comedian's height.


----------



## 412-L (Oct 20, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> i briefly looked into that website and found this
> View attachment 2640268
> so i think the hotel just turned him down for having shit credit. lol.



The hotel didn’t want to deal with his shit credit and the shit that would be on his sheets.


----------



## Spergichu (Oct 20, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> No $84 side of plain beef? Everytime I take a chick out, we go to a steakhouse, not a fucking burger joint.
> 
> Anyways, I find it funny how Ralph is spending a massive amount of time sperging out about Fai-Fai on his vacation.
> Family court arc inc!
> View attachment 2642681


He must be really angie to mention Faith by name. The thought of someone who isn't the ralphamale raising his kid must keep him up at night seething.


----------



## Reaper King (Oct 20, 2021)

byuu said:


> I bet he got the photo for free because Tom was so amazed to meet someone even smaller than him.
> Another W for Ralph.


Tom even became a huge fan of the Killstream and dunked on that broken dick pedo Josh Moon and even the Vickers!


----------



## Puck (Oct 20, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen said:


> I HAVE DEFINITIVE PROOF RALPH IS LESS THAN 5'1:
> 
> View attachment 2642257
> 
> View attachment 2642258


Lmao, Ralph's such a thin skinned pussy he already edited the Wikipedia to remove his height_  _


----------



## LemmeSee (Oct 20, 2021)

I bet Ralph's too poor for a third Vegas trip this year. He's probably hemorrhaging cash and not able to pay for his travel with his winnings like normal people do. I'm gonna laugh my ass off if mister high roller just sticks to pocket change bets on sports stuff from now on instead of graduating to where the real money is. Come on Ralph, don't be a fucking loser. Get out there and win some cash.


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Oct 20, 2021)

Kup said:


> Normally I don’t, but her speaking so highly of Odysee compelled me to do so. I’d done it before when she spoke highly of Rebel Media and showed her the leaked recording of old Ezra.
> 
> I couldn’t help myself.


Dear Feeder is on Odysee too. Tons of people use Odysee. Just because Gunt is also on Odysee doesn’t mean it’s a platform exclusively for Gunt sympathizers.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 20, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Let's look at our week so far:
> 
> Monday morning: Cancellation
> Monday evening: Show
> ...


You'd think The Ralph would at least put out some form of a guest-hosted show.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm starting to think "maintenance" story is just made up and it a cover that he can't afford to pay secureserver anymore.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 20, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen said:


> I HAVE DEFINITIVE PROOF RALPH IS LESS THAN 5'1:
> 
> View attachment 2642257
> 
> View attachment 2642258


HES 4'8 WHAT A MANLET




PunishedWld said:


> I'm starting to think "maintenance" story is just made up and it a cover that he can't afford to pay secureserver anymore.


lol cant afford to pay for the alogs to chase off and fuck with more paypigs



Spergichu said:


> He must be really angie to mention Faith by name. The thought of someone who isn't the ralphamale raising his kid must keep him up at night seething.


lol child isnt even his

imagine being cucked so hard you need to become a casino whale twice within such a short time flying out to lose tens of thousands of dollars to stave off the suicidal thoughts from you being a putrid loser who fucks over everyone and hates themself


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Oct 20, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> You'd think The Ralph would at least put out some form of a guest-hosted show.


Pour one out for our nigga Gaydur.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Oct 20, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> Tom Rhodes - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"When you have to choose between the _truth_ and the _legend_, choose the _legend_."

- Tony Wilson, 24 Hour Party People


----------



## The Wokest (Oct 20, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2642910


Ralph stopped using sphere because he wanted to avoid the "you are the sphere fatso Ralph" gunt jokes and now he dropped Sektor because he realized Cytrax was better





I'm not kidding BTW he was actively trying to avoid saying sphere and that's why he sought out other terms.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 20, 2021)

The Wokest said:


> Ralph stopped using sphere because he wanted to avoid the "you are the sphere fatso Ralph" gunt jokes and now he dropped Sektor because he realized Cytrax was better


lmfao how is he so sensitive? i could understand if we were all friends or family but i cant imagine respecting the opinion of this site enough to worry to that degree what they say or think


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 20, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2642000
> Tweet | Archive
> Turns out he was a big fan of the show:
> View attachment 2642001
> ...


Is that Cyrus (Brett Robichaud) from Trailer Park Boys poking his head up from the back.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 21, 2021)

Doesn't Gunt look like he's really leaning in on Tom? Like at an odd angle, almost putting the weight on the guy.
Perhaps a trick for the photo?


----------



## KhorneFlakes (Oct 21, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> No $84 side of plain beef? Everytime I take a chick out, we go to a steakhouse, not a fucking burger joint.
> 
> Anyways, I find it funny how Ralph is spending a massive amount of time sperging out about Fai-Fai on his vacation.
> Family court arc inc!
> View attachment 2642681


He's talking about starting a fundraiser for legal costs while all he posts is screenshots of him betting money and talks about how rich he is while he takes vacations to Vegas. Truly exceptional behavior.


Also Ralph since you're probably reading your thread, you have to be down as the father of your child on the birth cert if you want to see the fuckin kid otherwise you'll be to your son what you are to everyone else - nothing


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 21, 2021)

I wonder if Ralph is salty he wasn’t invited to Daddy Dax’s Netflix protest? I mean Reeeethan was just a three hour flight away. Look at all the attention and mileage Dax is getting out of his stunt. Would have brought some much needed attention to Ralph’s dying stream. But then again it’s obvious Dax wants to be distanced from Ralph. He knew he would just be a dangerous thin-skinned liability at any protest troll. Ralph’s stupidity and temper means he can never be part of a joke - he can only be the joke.  



KhorneFlakes said:


> He's talking about starting a fundraiser for legal costs while all he posts is screenshots of him betting money and talks about how rich he is while he takes vacations to Vegas. Truly exceptional behavior.
> 
> 
> Also Ralph since you're probably reading your thread, you have to be down as the father of your child on the birth cert if you want to see the fuckin kid otherwise you'll be to your son what you are to everyone else - nothing


It was hilarious when he flipped out on that guy that dared make a joke on the KS about paternity and stated he had “two kids.” Seriously? One he’s never laid eyes on it and isn’t even legally the father of Xander, he’s nothing. The other kid is a fucking 4 cm fetus. He really has zero kids as of right now. Until Pantsu squirts out Princess Sandra he’s not a father to any kid. 

You actually have to care for a child IRL to be a father and Ralph has experienced not even one second of IRL interaction with any of his alleged kids.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Oct 21, 2021)

Tweet / https://archive.md/yRhrD

Ethan hasn't even retweeted this message.  Something definitely happened.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 21, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2645589
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/yRhrD
> 
> Ethan hasn't even retweeted this message.  Something definitely happened.


Lol. How much did he manage to lose? Is May part of the collateral damage? Ralph currently in the fetal position crying in a Vegas hotel room right now. Damn you Joshua Moon!


----------



## Post Reply (Oct 21, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2645589
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/yRhrD
> 
> Ethan hasn't even retweeted this message.  Something definitely happened.


Meanwhile on Ethan's phone:


----------



## Freeman (Oct 21, 2021)

He's been psychologically broken lads.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Oct 21, 2021)

What? No Ralph for the rest of the week? Who's going to do stupid shit for me to laugh at? Warski seems to be ramping up again, but he just sits at home with his parents. 

Ralph, we all know you are not going to be able to stay away for more than 24 hours, if you even manage to do that. 
And if for some reason you actually do, it's because something really big happened (assaulted May + May leaves? Lost all of his savings? Kicked off SS? All of the above?). Who knows, I doubt it will take long before the Ralph Retart tells the world though.


----------



## Fslur (Oct 21, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2645589
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/yRhrD
> 
> Ethan hasn't even retweeted this message.  Something definitely happened.


This + the Gunt’s Telegram post last night about Twitter being a cesspool, leads me to believe he is in Twitter jail.


----------



## veri (Oct 21, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2645589
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/yRhrD
> 
> Ethan hasn't even retweeted this message.  Something definitely happened.


*PILLSTREAM*


----------



## Crystal Golem (Oct 21, 2021)

Post Reply said:


> Meanwhile on Ethan's phone:
> View attachment 2645609


It was a typo he meant to type "can you pawn a horse".


----------



## RandoMcFunbags (Oct 21, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2645589
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/yRhrD
> 
> Ethan hasn't even retweeted this message.  Something definitely happened.


I think a certain someone has been told to shut the fuck up from a certain someone's legal counsel because they have been spouting off on some ole bullshit lately. That's the only way this person would be gone for an extended period of time.


----------



## Kup (Oct 21, 2021)

Freeman said:


> He's been psychologically broken lads.


_He’s been psychologically *buck* broken lads._

Fixed it for ya, wiggers can be buck broken too, especially by casinos.


----------



## Reaper King (Oct 21, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2645589
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/yRhrD
> 
> Ethan hasn't even retweeted this message.  Something definitely happened.


Between all the secure server stuff, being bullied by Faith (otherwise he wouldn't have claimed he's taking a paternity test for a kid he claims she stole  ), nonstop seething at the farms, getting felted in Vegas, and now not being able to do a show properly? Humpty Dumpty is cracking on all sides. It's only a matter of time before shit _really_ hits the fan for him, and whatever he has left just crumbles away.

 *GUNT'S BREAKING, VEGAS STYLE!! *

EDIT: Oh, and how could I forget that his Daddy Dax ghosted him and didn't invite him to the Netflix rally, just mere hours away? What's wrong, Ralph? I though you two were good buddies? He invited Vito, but not you? That must suck to be you, Ralph.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 21, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> What? No Ralph for the rest of the week? Who's going to do stupid shit for me to laugh at? Warski seems to be ramping up again, but he just sits at home with his parents.


Warski is definitely going to move to Portugal....any day now....any second....


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 21, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2645589
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/yRhrD
> 
> Ethan hasn't even retweeted this message.  Something definitely happened.


He did say he was logging off Twitter after he was getting bullied by Racket’s audience.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Oct 21, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> He did say he was logging off Twitter after he was getting bullied by Racket’s audience.



I'm betting his lawyer working the revenge porn case came down on him on how violating his restraining orders in California can effect his case in Virginia.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 21, 2021)

There's a couple things I can think of  what happened now that I have had time to reflect
1)As @Polyboros2 said, something legal might have come up since Ralph and Faith have been going at it over twitter.
2)Gunt lost big at gambling and is trying to lay low. If he suddenly stops gambling after this and cancels December Vegas, that's what happened.
3)Gunt assaulted Pantsu. Could be tied into 2.
4)The Aylawging has really gotten to him. He's stressed out and trying to use this time to unwind, cause god forbid if he doesn't get a Vegas vacation every 45 days.
5)Miscarriage.


----------



## Retrodogkiller (Oct 21, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> Unlikely, even in Ralph's BEST case scenario of 5'4, that would make Tom AT MOST 5'5-ish. So, unless he got his legs blown off like Cotton Hill since that was posted, I'm gonna say it's a mistake.


After being mildly autistic and looking through multiple photos of Tom Rhodes, he's not 6', I can say that for sure but he's taller than Joe Rogan by a noticable amount. So I'd put him at 5'10-11" but Ralph's a height goblin and can be shorter than people who are 5'3" or as tall as people at 5'8". Dude probably has some high heels on.


----------



## Cuntflaps (Oct 21, 2021)

Tiger Jack said:


> Why would you need a legal fund, Ralph? Surely you're able to afford a nice, fancy lawyer with all the money you're winning?


Hell, Ralph is such a high roller, the casino might offer to cover his legal fees for him.


----------



## FFinfo (Oct 21, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> 5)Miscarriage.


This seems too much like it would happen in a crafted narrative. The fates so far haven't intervened in any manner that would give Ralph pause to reflect on how he abandoned the son he has for the hope of a "better" one, only for those petty ambitions to be dashed on the rocks.


----------



## SargonF00t (Oct 21, 2021)

Fslur said:


> This + the Gunt’s Telegram post last night about Twitter being a cesspool, leads me to believe he is in Twitter jail.


He said on Twitter that he was going to take a break, if he was in Twitter jail, he wouldn't have been able to do that.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Oct 21, 2021)

This is obviously something pretty big (to him at least) for him to self abort his shows like this. My money is on secure server kicking him off


----------



## Fslur (Oct 21, 2021)

SargonF00t said:


> He said on Twitter that he was going to take a break, if he was in Twitter jail, he wouldn't have been able to do that.


I saw Gator’s tweet saying that. The last tweets from Ralph were seething at Rekieta.  Do you have a link of the tweet that he says he’s taking a break?

All of his activities are from 21+ hours ago. He did make a statement on Telegram instead of that “cesspool” twitter last night.


----------



## High Tea (Oct 21, 2021)

Retrodogkiller said:


> After being mildly autistic and looking through multiple photos of Tom Rhodes, he's not 6', I can say that for sure but he's taller than Joe Rogan by a noticable amount. So I'd put him at 5'10-11" but Ralph's a height goblin and can be shorter than people who are 5'3" or as tall as people at 5'8". Dude probably has some high heels on.


Actors lie about their height to be eligible for leading man roles (or wear lifts like Tom Cruise). Always subtract from the listed height of an actor.


----------



## SargonF00t (Oct 21, 2021)

Fslur said:


> I saw Gator’s tweet saying that. The last tweets from Ralph were seething at Rekieta.  Do you have a link of the tweet that he says he’s taking a break?
> 
> All of his activities are from 21+ hours ago. He did make a statement on Telegram instead of that “cesspool” twitter last night.


Well where Gunty says "*Ok, I'm logging off for a bit*. Congrats again to Vito and Dick on an amazing day!"


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 21, 2021)

Ralph's thread is my favorite thread for wild speculation.  My speculation is that he's taking the rest of the week off because he had a classic mental breakdown and is on some 72 hour hold.  Put me down for a 50 lemon bet!


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 21, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2645589
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/yRhrD
> 
> Ethan hasn't even retweeted this message.  Something definitely happened.


This doesn't sound good.
I think Ralph lost big this time


----------



## veri (Oct 21, 2021)

RandoMcFunbags said:


> I think a certain someone has been told to shut the fuck up from a certain someone's legal counsel because they have been spouting off on some ole bullshit lately. That's the only way this person would be gone for an extended period of time.


i bet mantsu miscarried


----------



## PhoBingas (Oct 21, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Ralph's thread is my favorite thread for wild speculation.  My speculation is that he's taking the rest of the week off because he had a classic mental breakdown and is on some 72 hour hold.  Put me down for a 50 lemon bet!


280 CoachCoin on Mantsu Miscarriage arc


----------



## Crystal Golem (Oct 21, 2021)

Ok so what if... Mantsu faked the test somehow and was lying the whole time and it came out somehow?


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Oct 21, 2021)

Retrodogkiller said:


> After being mildly autistic and looking through multiple photos of Tom Rhodes, he's not 6', I can say that for sure but he's taller than Joe Rogan by a noticable amount. So I'd put him at 5'10-11" but Ralph's a height goblin and can be shorter than people who are 5'3" or as tall as people at 5'8". Dude probably has some high heels on.


he's also standing in front of him closer to the lens


----------



## High Tea (Oct 21, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> i bet mantsu miscarried


Fasting while pregnant, high stress, flight attendants have a greater risk of miscarriages because of pressurization from flying than the general population and the first trimester is when women are likeliest to miscarry


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Oct 21, 2021)

Cuntflaps said:


> Hell, Ralph is such a high roller, the casino might offer to cover his legal fees for him.


Was this after the casino's staff watched the Killstream?


High Tea said:


> Fasting while pregnant, high stress, flight attendants have a greater risk of miscarriages because of pressurization from flying than the general population and the first trimester is when women are likeliest to miscarry


Or Gunt abused her to the point that the child was born stillborne.


----------



## RandoMcFunbags (Oct 21, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> i bet mantsu miscarried


I don't want to think of something like that happening, mostly because I have been in a similar situation before, but that is a possibility. I would just rather it be the legal shit tbh.


----------



## FFinfo (Oct 21, 2021)

RandoMcFunbags said:


> I don't want to think of something like that happening, mostly because I have been in a similar situation before, but that is a possibility. I would just rather it be the legal shit tbh.


This is true but it's only fair that for the remainder of the calendar year if this is the case that people spam his chat with Sargon and Rand stickers.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 21, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> i bet mantsu miscarried


Pffftt. As if Ralph would be that upset. Losing a 10k or his secure sever subs is way worse for Ralph than May having a miscarriage.  

I doubt he’d cancel even one KS over a miscarriage.  They are all about re-rolls anyway.


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 21, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Pffftt. As if Ralph would be that upset. Losing a 10k or his secure sever subs is way worse for Ralph than May having a miscarriage.
> 
> I doubt he’d cancel even one KS over a miscarriage.  They are all about re-rolls anyway.


Didn't want a girl anyway.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 21, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Didn't want a girl anyway.


Yeah the disappointment was palatable. Pantsu’s dumbass King Henry tweet really bit her in the ass hard.


----------



## The Good Nigger (Oct 21, 2021)

May, getting ready to pay off Ralph's gambling debts.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Oct 21, 2021)

RandoMcFunbags said:


> I don't want to think of something like that happening, mostly because I have been in a similar situation before, but that is a possibility. I would just rather it be the legal shit tbh.


A child being born to either of them is infinitely more cruel to the child than a miscarriage is unfortunate for them. Neither give a fuck about being a parent anyway, May is a paedophile and Ralph just wants offspring for the same reason he bought his gay purse.


----------



## The Wokest (Oct 21, 2021)

The Good Nigger said:


> May, getting ready to pay off Ralph's gambling debts.


why is the horse white?


----------



## TyrasGuard (Oct 21, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2645589
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/yRhrD
> 
> Ethan hasn't even retweeted this message.  Something definitely happened.



I don't see why something needs to happen. I don't know if he has expressed whether or not he likes to host the Killstream but i wouldn't be surprised if he found more enjoyment on gambling rather than talking about inane shit for hours.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Oct 21, 2021)

TyrasGuard said:


> I don't see why something needs to happen. I don't know if he has expressed whether or not he likes to host the Killstream but i wouldn't be surprised if he found more enjoyment on gambling rather than talking about inane shit for hours.


He broke his new camera he bought, or sold it.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 22, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Ralph's thread is my favorite thread for wild speculation.


My favorite part is when sometimes after long speculations have been made, the Gunt then unravels the most retarded (and hilarious) circumstances that hits it out of the park.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 22, 2021)

The Good Nigger said:


> May, getting ready to pay off Ralph's gambling debts.


Those pawns got had.  If they paid to pay off all of Ralph's debts they got a raw deal.  RALPHAMALE WINS AGAIN CHRIST IS KANG CANT ABORT


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Oct 22, 2021)

The Wokest said:


> why is the horse white?


Covered in semen.


----------



## Kup (Oct 22, 2021)

So how many porns is Ralph gonna have to star in to pay off those debts? Think he’ll be the next big shock video to hit the internet?……. Again


----------



## Baldur's Revenge (Oct 22, 2021)

Kup said:


> So how many porns is Ralph gonna have to star in to pay off those debts? Think he’ll be the next big shock video to hit the internet?……. Again


Please no Pantsu sextape. I think it's illegal. Last video about a horse and sex I saw on the internet was Mr. Hand getting destroyed by a horse dick.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Oct 22, 2021)

Ralph Pay Pig; "_geee golly sure does suck that my full dox, creditcard info and passwords have been stolen thrice over and are being sold on the dark web for penny's on the dollar.... also sucks that that I keep getting spam emails from Nigerian princes and Ralph telling me he's a woman...."

"At least I get constant livestreams to watch from him to get my mind off it!"_



Haru Okumura said:


> View attachment 2645589
> 
> Tweet / https://archive.md/yRhrD
> 
> Ethan hasn't even retweeted this message.  Something definitely happened.


_"....oh.... ok Ralph " _



Also I caught a PayPayPay stream and he's suggesting Ralph is loosing his money on purpose to motherfuck anyone who may need to claim money off him in court.  is that a possibility or is it just paypaypay being an aylawg?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 22, 2021)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Ralph Pay Pig; "_geee golly sure does suck that my full dox, creditcard info and passwords have been stolen thrice over and are being sold on the dark web for penny's on the dollar.... also sucks that that I keep getting spam emails from Nigerian princes and Ralph telling me he's a woman...."
> 
> "At least I get constant livestreams to watch from him to get my mind off it!"_
> 
> ...


There are no civil suits against Ralph that I’m aware of so him losing what little money he has makes no sense whatsoever. Criminal fines and court costs have nothing to do with what’s in your bank account. 

Ralph is losing money because he’s a addict and gambler and has can only make decisions based on immediate gratification. 

Besides, Ralph is a broke ass loser. His inability to have any credit or stable income means he has to live entirely on whatever cash on hand he’s got - and that’s not much. The fact that a guy in his financial situation would gamble is hilarious.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 22, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> There are no civil suits against Ralph that I’m aware of so him losing what little money he has makes no sense whatsoever. Criminal fines and court costs have nothing to do with what’s in your bank account.
> 
> Ralph is losing money because he’s a addict and gambler and has can only make decisions based on immediate gratification.
> 
> Besides, Ralph is a broke ass loser. His inability to have any credit or stable income means he has to live entirely on whatever cash on hand he’s got - and that’s not much. The fact that a guy in his financial situation would gamble is hilarious.


Don't forget he's an recidivist, so he has far fewer opportunities than any of us realize.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 22, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Don't forget he's an recidivist, so he has far fewer opportunities than any of us realize.


No credit due to refusal to even pay pennies on his student loan. On top of that he didn’t even get a degree for his debt. Felony conviction and jail time for assaulting a female cop. FAT and lazy. His actual real name is toxic poison and he has no actual talent, skills or intellectual capabilities. He’s burned every bridge he’s ever had and is now an angry isolated drunken obese man who’s only happiness comes from going to Vegas to lose money he can ill afford to lose. Plus a looming trial for revenge porn and he got a nutty BPD horse-woman pregnant with a kid he can’t afford. 

I’m not sure how things could get worse for the Gunt, but no doubt he will find a way to dig his hole even deeper. I figure a heart attack is next. 

The fact that May let a guy like this knock her up makes me think she is actually brain damaged in a profound way.


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen (Oct 22, 2021)

Ralph's losing money simply by not doing shows. At best he's burning money just being in Vegas with the hotels, food, transportation, and that's before accounting for the gambling. Even if he was honest in his Tweets about winning those previous bets he stopped posting about them before going dark so he was losing.

I'd guess the next time we hear from him he'll be home. Or Gator will let us know Ralph's been committed after trying to off himself.

Personally I do feel bad for him. There's no winning in the situation he's in and if I was in a similar situation and the reality of it all hit me while I was gambling what little money I had left I'd probably do something really fucking impulsive. He's got a criminal record, more cases pending against him, one kid he'll never see and at best will be paying for from the other side of the country, another on the way, and his bread-and-butter is circling the drain. If he goes to jail I doubt Pantsu will wait for him while she's still attractive enough to get a stable step-father. The courts aren't going to look kindly on a felon who's been in jail twice trying to get custody over his kid. I doubt he'll have to pay child support because he'll be too poor and we'll be paying for his and his baby momma's gibs.

The sad part is if Pantsu were to miscarry or literally abort the retort, it would improve Ralph's situation immensely.

I'm never gonna help the guy or ease up on the insults but I'll acknowledge he's got a shit hand. It was completely by his own doing but it's still sad to see. And yet, I want to continue watching this shitshow.


----------



## break these cuffs (Oct 22, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen said:


> Ralph's losing money simply by not doing shows. At best he's burning money just being in Vegas with the hotels, food, transportation, and that's before accounting for the gambling. Even if he was honest in his Tweets about winning those previous bets he stopped posting about them before going dark so he was losing.
> 
> I'd guess the next time we hear from him he'll be home. Or Gator will let us know Ralph's been committed after trying to off himself.
> 
> ...


May could find a stable husband, but she won't because she's a clout chasing mental case. Ralph is winning the stupid prizes for the stupid games he's been playing. I could only begin to feel sorry for him if he were to humble himself and actually try to turn his life around and do something positive with it, like try to be a father to his son. Instead, all he does is arrogantly double down and cause problems for people because he is a thin skinned conniving piece of shit.


----------



## Kup (Oct 22, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen said:


> Ralph's losing money simply by not doing shows. At best he's burning money just being in Vegas with the hotels, food, transportation, and that's before accounting for the gambling. Even if he was honest in his Tweets about winning those previous bets he stopped posting about them before going dark so he was losing.
> 
> I'd guess the next time we hear from him he'll be home. Or Gator will let us know Ralph's been committed after trying to off himself.
> 
> ...


And it’s all his fault, that’s the amazing thing. It’s like some old HBO shit where the protagonist’s gambles, schemes and secrets all come tumbling down at once.

Except in this case it ain’t a tragedy.


----------



## WolfeTone (Oct 22, 2021)

Anyone know if Ralph smokes da herb?
Cause if so he could be here.

https://mjbizconference.com/

I wouldn't put it past him to try and take his paypigs' money and quietly invest it in something they'd find degenerate, if it could land him a cushy job in the cannabis industry. Not like there's much space for a poor, balding, weak midget with a negative work ethic who's embroiled in legal troubles.


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 22, 2021)

WolfeTone said:


> Anyone know if Ralph smokes da herb?
> Cause if so he could be here.
> 
> https://mjbizconference.com/
> ...


He's such a Ralphamale that he rips bongs on camera while his guests are speaking. His first stop on this current trip was to a dispensary where he bought a pre-rolled joint like a tourist. 
Ralph would be a complete failure as a dealer as he is a hopeless addict who lacks any impulse control.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Oct 23, 2021)

Possibly, finally had a single moment of clear lucidity brought on by losing a large sum of cash and had a breakdown.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 23, 2021)

I realized Ralph timed his trip to Vegas with his monthly secure server payout. He probably gets it by the 18th of every month so he was primed and ready to blow his monthly paycheck in Vegas. He gets to Vegas and is probably told SS is axing his fat ass so now he’s wallowing in the fact that he lost his money and won’t be getting another payday next month or the month after.

Maybe Ralph can have people send him money orders and he will invite them to join zoom calls. 



Kup said:


> And it’s all his fault, that’s the amazing thing. It’s like some old HBO shit where the protagonist’s gambles, schemes and secrets all come tumbling down at once.
> 
> Except in this case it ain’t a tragedy.


Vegas is a pretty fitting place for the final downfall. Unfortunately he will scamper back to Virginia to rot and seethe for a few more years. Make sure he can pull May and a kid down drain with him.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 23, 2021)

Ralph would probably do great with a move, although he should have thought about that back in 2019. I guess he's off probation now if he's constantly going everywhere in the US. he really should have moved to the desert, outside of vegas, at the very least if he did that at the start of covid he would have been way closer to Dick (saving money on flights) and he also would have been closer to the Vickers meaning he could have dropped the bitch off or at least threatened it once she didn't put out like he wanted.

plus if he wasn't in VA this time last year he wouldn't have been hooking up with May. instead he'd be getting whatever pussy Dick (america's wingman) could get him.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Oct 24, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Ralph would probably do great with a move, although he should have thought about that back in 2019. I guess he's off probation now if he's constantly going everywhere in the US. he really should have moved to the desert, outside of vegas, at the very least if he did that at the start of covid he would have been way closer to Dick (saving money on flights) and he also would have been closer to the Vickers meaning he could have dropped the bitch off or at least threatened it once she didn't put out like he wanted.
> 
> plus if he wasn't in VA this time last year he wouldn't have been hooking up with May. instead he'd be getting whatever pussy Dick (america's wingman) could get him.


I think you vastly over estimate Dick’s abilities to get Ralph pussy. Women in LA can be shallow whores but even DSP’s SIL wouldn’t touch Ralph without a $100 bill involved. 

Someone as fat and gross as Ralphamale needs to at least be a producer with a million or two to get laid in LA.  Ralph was an ugly, fat alt-right schlub with a podcast that lived with his mom in a crack shack. 

Faith being home schooled high schooler from Sacramento and starry eyed for the Dick Show is the only reason Ralph got laid. She was probably the most naive girl to set foot in Dick’s little sphere.


----------



## Kup (Oct 24, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I think you vastly over estimate Dick’s abilities to get Ralph pussy. Women in LA can be shallow whores but even DSP’s SIL wouldn’t touch Ralph without a $100 bill involved.
> 
> Someone as fat and gross as Ralphamale needs to at least be a producer with a million or two to get laid in LA.  Ralph was an ugly, fat alt-right schlub with a podcast that lived with his mom in a crack shack.
> 
> Faith being home schooled high schooler from Sacramento and starry eyed for the Dick Show is the only reason Ralph got laid. She was probably the most naive girl to set foot in Dick’s little sphere.


Agreed, there is an overestimation on LA whores, they’ll suck a golf ball through a bendy straw with little to no hesitation but not for free, they either want the golf ball or the money that’s behind it. 

No skank is going to let a tiny faced spic hand them off to Jabba the Gunt, there’s no gain, they’ll have already snorted coke, Dick would never pay for Ralph’s trim and even the most water-headed LA whore would see the LACK of clout gained by searching for the Memphis Micro.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 24, 2021)

Kup said:


> Agreed, there is an overestimation on LA whores, they’ll suck a golf ball through a bendy straw with little to no hesitation but not for free, they either want the golf ball or the money that’s behind it.
> 
> *No skank is going to let a tiny faced spic hand them off to Jabba the Gunt, there’s no gain, *they’ll have already snorted coke, Dick would never pay for Ralph’s trim and even the most water-headed LA whore would see the LACK of clout gained by searching for the Memphis Micro.


Faith and May literally were two skanks that let the tiny faced spic hand them off.



MirnaMinkoff said:


> I think you vastly over estimate Dick’s abilities to get Ralph pussy. Women in LA can be shallow whores but even DSP’s SIL wouldn’t touch Ralph without a $100 bill involved.
> 
> Someone as fat and gross as Ralphamale needs to at least be a producer with a million or two to get laid in LA.  Ralph was an ugly, fat alt-right schlub with a podcast that lived with his mom in a crack shack.
> 
> *Faith being home schooled high schooler from Sacramento and starry eyed for the Dick Show is the only reason Ralph got laid. She was probably the most naive girl to set foot in Dick’s little sphere.*


You literally said yourself, in your comment calling me wrong. Dick can 100% get Ralph pussy it would just be very low tier garbage pussy or naive girls tricked into it.


----------



## Keranu (Oct 24, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> She was probably the most naive girl to set foot in Dick’s little sphere.


God this is disturbing. And true. These people are so sick.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Oct 24, 2021)

Keranu said:


> God this is disturbing. And true. These people are so sick.


both of things aren't true; she's just the most naive cis-girl that we know of that has entered the Dick zone. IIRC Maddox 'jokingly' called him a pedo and made reference to his teenage love on like episode two of BPITU.


----------



## 412-L (Oct 24, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> May could find a _stable_ husband, but she won't because she's a clout chasing mental case.



If she’s looking for a stable husband, she needs look no further than here.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Oct 24, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> he really should have moved to the desert


Nigger, are you high? Do you really think a morbidly obese pill popping alcoholic wigger from an urban ghetto like him would survive in that kind of climate long-term?


----------



## KhorneFlakes (Oct 24, 2021)

ScamL Likely said:


> Nigger, are you high? Do you really think a morbidly obese pill popping alcoholic wigger from an urban ghetto like him would survive in that kind of climate long-term?


that's the point


----------



## ScamL Likely (Oct 24, 2021)

KhorneFlakes said:


> that's the point


I doubt it considering the rest of that post and who posted it.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Nov 13, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 2642000
> Tweet | Archive
> Turns out he was a big fan of the show:
> View attachment 2642001
> ...


If you look at Tom's Instagram he likes to take pics with monuments, statues, you name it. I went to a city he visited in the past and had a picture of me taken by a random person (who was a big Killstream fan btw), trying to recreate Tom's picture. 

After hours and hours of calculations I can safely say Tom is about 175cm tall at most (5'7). I'd say Ralph is a lot shorter than him and he was probably wearing his jogger heels, Ethan Ralph is therefore around 5'4 tall, Ralph wins and most of all CHRIST IS KANG!

*WHO'S 5'1 BITCH?* Not Ralph, aylawgs BTFO, Gator wins again


----------

